# Arjans Haze#2 Strawberrycough A New Hydro Set Up Need All The Help I Can Get!!



## sillysara (Jan 28, 2008)

HI GUYS
im new to this site and been reading over the forums and i think i have enough info to grow from hydrophonhics system..
the system i have is a 10 pod wilma set up,the picture below is the same hydrophonics that igot..the set up is in a large room so ill have no problems with space.
the seeds i got are pretty decent arjans haze from greenhouse seeds co,
and strawberrycough from dutch passion all are feminized i germinated them last nite use'n the wet tissue method in zip-lock bag and should be good to go tuesday..
i have another grow going on that i have in flower for last 2 days and  had 3 weeks of veg i have them in a grow tent,the seeds are from sensi seeds bank and are all mixed,

but my main goal is the hydrophonics grow..i never grown hydro before and will need the help of other user's along the way i will upload pictures daily step by step..
im so excited about going hydro hopfully ill see u guys along the way..

THANKS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Everything looks and sounds great.  Not much of a hydro guy here but love watching the grows.  Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them young ladies a boost. :aok: *


----------



## Melissa (Jan 28, 2008)

good luck on the new hydro grow , and welcome to MP  :tokie:


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 28, 2008)

Gl on the hydro. Hope it goes smooth.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 28, 2008)

hi sillysara,i see you are gonna grow some arjan's haze #2,i have grown this a couple of times and am currently growing some(check my day by day growth journal) also you can check this plant on utube by arjan himself,i hope you know what you are getting yourself into with regards to the size this plant can get to especially in hydro (check the utube clip) just type ARJAN'S HAZE #2 it will blow your mind the size it gets in a short period of time in a hydro system.well best of luck with your grow and if you need any advise just ask,peace out.


----------



## sillysara (Jan 28, 2008)

just a few more pictures


----------



## gangalama (Jan 28, 2008)

Yah u can see most of the green house seed Co. strains grown to maturity right on their website, and all their haze strain are *monsters*. U should check em out, If u haven`t already. It`ll give u an idea of whats coming.


----------



## sillysara (Jan 28, 2008)

:holysheep: i just took a look at greenhouse seed co. website..jesus those plants are massive,im probley gonna need advice in a few weeks on a way to keep the size under control..on the day i got the seeds i could of got any seeds as long as they wer feminized..i hope i got the right ones..anyhow time will tell


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks good man. How much do those little grow spaces cost?


----------



## sillysara (Jan 28, 2008)

the tent cost $400 if thats what u wer talking about

here's some pictures from today!!


----------



## shadetree (Jan 28, 2008)

One thing I will say about hydro is that a ppm meter is a great investment, and when it comes to nutes, less is more so to speak.  I've tried to keep mine around 800 to 850 and the tips are still burning...The others look pretty good though...


----------



## sweetnug (Jan 28, 2008)

You need to get that foil off the walls.  That will not help, the white plastic in the tents is a much better reflector than foil, anything is.  Whats up with that ducting?  You want it as straight and short as possible.  Did you pay 400$ US for that room???  Is it 3x3x6?


----------



## sillysara (Jan 28, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> You need to get that foil off the walls. That will not help, the white plastic in the tents is a much better reflector than foil, anything is. Whats up with that ducting? You want it as straight and short as possible. Did you pay 400$ US for that room??? Is it 3x3x6?


 
:giggle: it may look like foil but it aint its mylar..the ducting is just extra i had around so i just put it up der out of the way..and the room is in my apartment that i own ..or did u mean the tent?


----------



## benamucc (Jan 28, 2008)

nice lookin setup!  welcome to MP, too.  I'll be anxious to hear how the strawberry cough is.  I was just looking at the description the other day after watching "Children of Men".  Good luck with the dro!!


----------



## irish rasta (Jan 29, 2008)

why dont you try germinating the seeds and stickin them up ur a ss?


----------



## sillysara (Jan 29, 2008)

hey thanks rasta il try!!
 some pictures from today not alot has changed..gonna pick up the hydro set tomowrow so shud have decent photos


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

hey
just put most of the seeds in some soiless cubes and into the propogater
3 more to crack hopfully tonite..the one's in cubes shud pop through tomowrow


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 30, 2008)

hi sillysara,everything is looking good,bet you cant wait.


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

four days in flower and no signs of sex yet!! hope its soon..
i got one or two plants that seem to be streachin so i  LST it a little bit!!


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 30, 2008)

real nice grow! hope you get good women. 
good luck


----------



## sillysara (Jan 31, 2008)

hey guys
i have problem with my temps in the tent when the lights are out my temps go as low as 58 hope this is not to cold if so i can put n a heater
let me know .


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 31, 2008)

looks great


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 31, 2008)

howdy sillysara,you could try covering the floor of the grow area with stones (darker the better) so while the lights are on they will heat up the stones,and when the lights are off the stones will slowly release the heat back into the grow room.


----------



## sillysara (Jan 31, 2008)

HEY ALL
some problems again today having problems with the seeds..
yesterday morning i put my seeds that popped in some soilless cubes and checked on them this morning and they dint come through the top of the cubes so i left them another 12 hrs and and checked again and still no sign of the seeds coming through ...i dint want to take a chance on losing them so i prepared some soil pots and transfered them and put them back in the propogater so im praying to god they come through the soil..even then it will be 48hrs since germination so im hoping every thing be alright.

now these are the seeds that im gonna use in my hydrophonics setup the problem is that i dont know how to transplant them into the hydrophonics system ..thats if everything will work out with the seeds coming through the soil and all..
 guys let me know if any the above makes since and what i can do to make things better any help at all thanks


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 31, 2008)

sara i started my first hydro set just a couple days ago. what worked well for me was to put the seeds in wet rockwool and them cover them with a wet paper towel. all four of mine where sprouted before 48hrs. here a pick of my hydro 2 days after it sprouted.i dont have my pump runnig yet i just water it twice a day. hope this could help ....good luck


----------



## sillysara (Jan 31, 2008)

now that i have them in soil cud i transplant them when they get rooted in like a week or so?


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 31, 2008)

sara i tried that the my first time it worked but it shocked the plant really bad and it grew like s**** but it can be  done. good luck


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 1, 2008)

Sara I really enjoy the strains you've picked out.  I have wanted to grow that cough since I first read about it at around 19...late '03, early '04.  Keep trucking with that hydro set up....I have been curious of the soil -> hydro transfer as well.  I think, if you let the babies go pretty dry....this will make the soil brush off more easily. Then bring'em in a dark room when brushing off the soil...I would try and do that and leave just a small amount of dirt by the base....if you put that on top of a half filled basket of hydroton, and then cover the rest of the spaces with hydroton.   Then maybe with just a drop of Superthrive in your watering mix, I think you could minimize shock and be successful.....I know I'd like to see you succeed and I will be looking forward to checking in.   Keep at it Sara.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 2, 2008)

hey all
a bit of fortune today they all came through the soil this morning..my next move is to figure out how to transplant them into the hydrophonics system but for now they are alive..thank god


----------



## sillysara (Feb 2, 2008)

heY Guys 
just got the hydrophonics system today and nearly finished setting it up i have a couple of questions hopfully u can help me out..whats the time limit with the drip is it every hr or half hr ,im not sure on what to set up on the timer..help!!


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 2, 2008)

my kinfolk has a drip system and he used to run evry hr.for the first two wks then every half


----------



## sillysara (Feb 2, 2008)

hollywood52 said:
			
		

> my kinfolk has a drip system and he used to run evry hr.for the first two wks then every half


 im kinda confused so every hr the drip will come on but how long will it run for a minute or two..i got this timer cud i use it?


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 2, 2008)

my kin said anywhere from 1-3 min is good. to keep the rockwool and the roots from drying out. the longer the rooots get the more you might have to run it..hope that helps
good luck sara


----------



## sillysara (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks hollywood
im gonna have to get a timer that goes off for 3 minutes
any thing else anybody wants to add to the above ill be glad to hear from  you


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 2, 2008)

ask POTUS to come over and have a look at your thread and ask him if he can give you some pointers... he's a very experienced hydro guy. He can set you up _real_ good.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Sarah, first, you have to realize how your plants are going to grow in the system you purchased.

While still small, the plants root systems are mostly within the rockwool cubes and can be drowned easily by too much water.

You want to make sure that the rockwool is fully hidden from any possible light. I use two inches of hydroton over mine. If light gets to them, you'll have lots of algae growth and it'll mess up your entire grow.

Once you've buried your new seedlings roots so that no light can ever get to them, you have to keep the rockwool MOIST, but not wet or dry. This is difficult to do with a drip system. I usually advise people to hand water until the root system develops outside the rockwool cube. That way, you can gently probe the top of the rockwool with your finger and feel how moist it is. Plants need oxygen as much as water. If you keep the rockwool too wet, it'll drown the roots from lack of oxygen.

Once the root system is established well into the hydroton, it's almost impossible to over water with a drip system.

If you can't water by hand several times a day, then you would want to adjust your drip to almost nothing. Just enough to dampen the rockwool so that is doesn't dry out. If it goes dry, it's as bad as drowning them.

Knowing all this will enable you to adjust your drip to provide only enough water to moisten the rockwool. 

No nutrients until the plants are well established outside the rockwool. If you give them nutes now, you'll just kill them.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 3, 2008)

jez thanks alot potus great post.. next week ill be transplanting into the system i think..how long do i leave them in the rockwoll and in the propagater fors? thanks on droppin in


----------



## POTUS (Feb 3, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> jez thanks alot potus great post.. next week ill be transplanting into the system i think..how long do i leave them in the rockwoll and in the propagater fors? thanks on droppin in


 
You're very welcome, Sara.

I would suggest that you leave them in the propagator until you see roots really coming out of the rockwool. That will shorten the time you have to hand water in your drip unit.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 3, 2008)

Every thing's looking nice Silly. Hydro looks so clean.Gl with the grow.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 3, 2008)

hey all i have some pictures of my seedlings 2 days old and my other grow that i have going on ,i have a qustion on it..i have them in flower for over a week and they still have not shown sex yet their mixed seeds from sensi.. and been getting good air and light the temps are good also..
how long more do u think it will be before they show sex?
thanks  alot guys


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

They'll show sex very soon! Just make sure its pitch black for them at night...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't think people let their plants veg long enough before they flip them into flower... MJ needs to mature just like anything in order to achieve optimal buddage. By no means am I criticising... It's gunna take as long as it takes. sorry....


----------



## POTUS (Feb 4, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> how long more do u think it will be before they show sex?


 
6 to 8 weeks, just like all marijuana plants.

Patience is one of the ingredients that is needed in vast quantities when growing weed.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 5, 2008)

..the seedlings are doing fine 3 days old..and a few pics of them.
and the 2 pics are my mixed seeds that are flower for over a week and are starting to show sex..took em a while ..
some hydro pics soon


----------



## shadetree (Feb 5, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> 6 to 8 weeks, just like all marijuana plants.
> 
> .


 
I thought it was closer to 4 weeks...mine did anyway...:huh:
they're coming along nicely though...


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 5, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hey thanks rasta il try!!
> some pictures from today not alot has changed..gonna pick up the hydro set tomowrow so shud have decent photos


 
:holysheep: That's a nice set-up, you'll have no problem switching to hydro, you've got a great grasp on things...*Good luck* with *your grow* and keep up the good work.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 5, 2008)

are your seedlings a little stretched or is it just me.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 5, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I don't think people let their plants veg long enough before they flip them into flower... MJ needs to mature just like anything in order to achieve optimal buddage. By no means am I criticising... It's gunna take as long as it takes. sorry....


 
Hey crazy I got to disagree. IMHO... I've seen growers on this site go from seed or clone to 12/12 to stay low and fast or just get one huge cola...and they do. Instead of a few plants they cram them in. Get the same yield per square foot as some of the big indoor plants. The clone is better because if the mom was already mature it's only 2 weeks from flower time, not from seed though. The seed plant will still wait and mature while in 12/12, doesn't have to be veg. My buddy always went to 12/12 from the start (clones) and had great success...till he left us.


----------



## berserker (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking good silly sara.I will be watching this grow.Heres the all famous Green MoJO your way.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 6, 2008)

lookin good sara!  maybe semi stretched? move your light a lil closer so those babies dont gotta search for there food. hope you get lots of females 

are you really a girl? would be cool to see more girl growers around here


----------



## sillysara (Feb 6, 2008)

i know alot of lady growers online..some dont want to be noticed but i do.. y not..anyhow that picture is not me sorry..ill try get the light closer..thanks


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 6, 2008)

looking real good.hope your babies grow to be nice fat ladies!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 7, 2008)

nice grow ya gotz goin, i heard arjans haze #2 has a real intense high, and a high THC content (over 20%!) they're big ol' sativas


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking great  :aok: Just wondering why you decided to use mylar. I have the larger version of that tent and it comes ready to go. The material on the inside of the tent is ideal for growing and mylar isn't needed.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 7, 2008)

il take mylar down tonite dont know what i was thinking.. 
my seedlings do look a bit streached but i have lowered the light i just took a photo of them..they seem to be doing fine now


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking good man. keep us posted.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 7, 2008)

hey all
i had some trimming that i had left over so i thought i try make some hash..never done this before so i took a look on  youtube and i was off
good information there here is what i ended up with about 2 grams


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 7, 2008)

nice grow you have going plants are looking good. good luck on the hash


----------



## sillysara (Feb 7, 2008)

my seedlings are a week old and have been in the propogater since germ..
i hoping to repot them and move em out of the propogater and move the light down closer..the temps in the room is 75 and the humidity is between 50 and 55%..just hoping on some input to see if can i repot em..thanx


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 7, 2008)

there looking good getting big


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

perfect temps , perfect hum,  your doing just fine.   when do you plant to transplant?


----------



## sillysara (Feb 8, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> perfect temps , perfect hum, your doing just fine. when do you plant to transplant?


i want to transplant now if i can..do u think i cud?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2008)

dont wait any longer roots are allready going to be spread do it now sawe ur self trouble and strees later


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 8, 2008)

ya id transplant asap.  if you let um get to root bound there gonna go crazy in there new home and out grow that too!


----------



## sillysara (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks guys on getting back to me on transplanting or not..i will be transplanting tomowrow after i get the perlite and soil..i took out the eight day old seedlings out of the propogater and they are sitting under the 250 watt hps and in my propogater are the seedlings which are in rockwool are for my drip system ..the temps in the room are ok when ill get the other lights out the temps will probley rise 7 0r 8 degree..
question on my seedlings that are in the rockwool,when the seedlings are in  the propogater is important for good air supply?..in other words would i have to wake up at nite and let freash air in the propogater i do that 3 times a day..thanks


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 8, 2008)

hi sara :ciao: 

just thought I'd add my 1/2 cent in here. I don't think you need to be worrying about transplanting to bigger pots any time soon. they will be just fine where they are for another week. then into 1 gallon pots... or 2 if you don't want to transplant again.

the reason I suggest stepping up, is cuz I find it easier to control the medium if something should go wrong if there is less to control... it's easier to flush a 1 gallon pot than it is to flush a 2 gallon pot.

just my 1/2 cent worth....

oh ya.... wanted to mention to make sure the pot of soil is dry (needs to be watered) in order to do the transplant... if the soil is damp, it'll fall apart on you.

and I would wait till they were like 4-6 inches tall before I repotted.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 9, 2008)

hi guys
just a lil update on today i have most of the seedlings in the rockwool cubes and in the propogater, last nite i seen a little root on the smaller cubes of rockwool and transplanted into the bigger cubes..is there anything else i have to do with them ?all  my temps are right and ther under the 250 hps light,but i have a problem since i transplanted in to the bigger rockwell cubes they seem to let of alot of heat and its getting pretty hot in the propogater as high as 88..is that a problem?
im taking these steps forward even tho im pretty new.. so all advice welcome thanks..sara..

ps. i was running out of space under my 250 watt hps light so i put the 8 stawberrycough seedlings under the 400 hps light the are 9 days old..i will be transplanting them in 5 days do u think that would  be ok?
some pics of them


----------



## sillysara (Feb 10, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hi guys
> just a lil update on today i have most of the seedlings in the rockwool cubes and in the propogater, last nite i seen a little root on the smaller cubes of rockwool and transplanted into the bigger cubes..is there anything else i have to do with them ?all my temps are right and ther under the 250 hps light,but i have a problem since i transplanted in to the bigger rockwell cubes they seem to let of alot of heat and its getting pretty hot in the propogater as high as 88..is that a problem?
> im taking these steps forward even tho im pretty new.. so all advice welcome thanks..sara..
> 
> ...


 
are they slow to start off seedlings in rockwool?i have my seeds in rockwool and i keep it moist with water and the ph is 6.0..is there anything that i shud know about at this stage?


----------



## sillysara (Feb 10, 2008)

ohh my seedlings are dyn dont know why  i just dont know what went wrong
right now its just fuckn disaster..can any body help with my above posts plez


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 10, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> ohh my seedlings are dyn dont know why  i just dont know what went wrong
> right now its just fuckn disaster..can any body help with my above posts plez


Sara,
 I'm not positive but I would get your temps down, below eighty, raise your light if you have to. The temp at the top of your plants is where it's important. Got a fan on them? You're not nuking them are you? How are you watering the seedlings in the rockwool? You want to water but don't let them sit in it in the cubes...usually overwatering isn't a problem as rockwool let's them breathe nicely.

PS Put some reflective paper- you have mylar right? - over the rockwool so the heat is reflected away from the roots. Just cut a circle or square and slit it half way and let the stem slide in, maybe cut a little hole right in the middle for the stem, size of a pencil  and cover the rockwool


----------



## sillysara (Feb 10, 2008)

i have fan blowin and not use'n nutes..i was watering them just keeping  them on the moist side..the water i was use'n was the water i was use'n on the soil grow the ph  6.1..


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 10, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> i have fan blowin and not use'n nutes..i was watering them just keeping  them on the moist side..the water i was use'n was the water i was use'n on the soil grow the ph  6.1..



The heat is the only thing I can think of...5.5-5.8 best pH for hydro, use filtered or distilled water if possible, let them dry out between waterings...are they drooping? Usuallly a sign of overwatering...sorry that's all I got for ya, maybe someone else can come up with something...


----------



## sillysara (Feb 10, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> The heat is the only thing I can think of...5.5-5.8 best pH for hydro, use filtered or distilled water if possible, let them dry out between waterings...are they drooping? Usuallly a sign of overwatering...sorry that's all I got for ya, maybe someone else can come up with something...


are they slow to start of the seedlings in rockwool?


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 10, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> are they slow to start of the seedlings in rockwool?



I don't think you can say it's just one thing. Some have great success and fast starts in rockwool. It's usually a combination of things and each of them is small, but combined they can do the damage. That's why having meters and staying on top of all aspects of growing is so important. Let them dry out a bit and see if that helps, it's so hard to help sometimes being an arm chair coach...


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't know much about hydro ...or soil for that matter, but i have notice in my bucket system that they are slow to start until their roots develop and then they explode with growth, maybe it's just me, also I would be spraying occasionally that'll bring the temp down a little and when the roots aren't well developed it helps to let them get water through the leaves.

One last thing did you pre soak the larger rockwool cubes because the ph is generally acidic ( i believe) in the rockwool cubes so you are supposed to pre soak them in ph adjusted water.

That's all i've got, hopefully someone else can help too.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 10, 2008)

ya hi sara...

you need to presoak the larger rockwool cubes as well in 5.5 pretreated water, as was already mentioned... as well... you needed to be watering with 5.5 water while you were hand watering.

just correct it now, and hopefully things will turn around for you.

5.5 hydro
6.5 soil

try misting with superthrive too.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 10, 2008)

im gonna get seeds tomowrow and start over..i hear u about the arm chair coach its hard to see whats actully going on..im going to use spring water and anything i think iwas at fault with ..even though i dont know what iv done wrong..im going to keep them in the small cubes longer instead of transplanting into the bigger rockwool cubes becoz thats when things kinda went wrong..anything to do with germination and rockwool that u think i shud know about let me know  1
the pics below u can see one off the seedlings that died on me..and the rockwool cubes..question how long shud the seedling be in the smaller rockwool before i transplant?


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 10, 2008)

The guy in the Chronic video (green guy) he does it at the first sign of roots as you did I believe.  Here is the link to his videos:
http://pot.tv/archive/shows/pottvshowse-2993.html


----------



## sillysara (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks guys i dint even see ur posts.. i just watered them with ph 5.6 and hopin that might bring em along..going to get seeds towmowrow can anybody give us the guideines for germination and rockwool ip advice ..just to be sure i hope i get it right this time


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 10, 2008)

damn!  

I'm sorry, sara... but I have absolutely no experience whatsoever in dealing with rockwool... I'm been a soil man my whole life. 

the way I look at it... ya just gotta be there yerself if ya don't know 100% about something... and even then....

but anyways... ya... I think the ph outta whack was your problem... let's see if I'm right?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 10, 2008)

hold on a sec, sara... I'm gunna go get someone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Silly....Crazy asked me to look in on your grow...I am a soil grower but do use Hydro stuff...I use the 1x1 rockwool..I remove the paper around the cube..and soak them in some Clonex solution befor putting seedling in...I also Germ mine in paper towel until Tap root shows then transfer to rockwool...2-3 weeks roots show threw the sides of rockwool is when i transfer to a 3gallon container...This is the only transfer I will make..I would say not good to transfer into another rockwool..it is rich in acid not good for weak roots..IMO..I dont use any nutes accept root stimulator a week after transfer..then after 4 weeks I start Fox farm nutes useing the soil schedule...I am not sure with your set up but I have learned that seedlings and cuttings like flours light better....in your dome it looks like you have vent holes in top? Not sure why....I go into my Grow room twice a day and remove dome and mist with root stimulater check flower room and Veg room put dome back on( its off maybe 15-20min)..I do this in morning7am...and again 7pm..I use Disstilled water when useing Nutes every other water and Rain water on days not Nuteing..Sorry for the Novel..Hope everything works out 4U


----------



## sillysara (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> im gonna get seeds tomowrow and start over..i hear u about the arm chair coach its hard to see whats actully going on..im going to use spring water and anything i think iwas at fault with ..even though i dont know what iv done wrong..im going to keep them in the small cubes longer instead of transplanting into the bigger rockwool cubes becoz thats when things kinda went wrong..anything to do with germination and rockwool that u think i shud know about let me know 1
> the pics below u can see one off the seedlings that died on me..and the rockwool cubes..question how long shud the seedling be in the smaller rockwool before i transplant?


 
You say you are going to start over?  why?what happen?  Your srouts looked good so far and as for transplanting the ones you have in the round containers they could go for a few weeks in those.I have some in 16 oz cups @ about 4 weeks now...I may take them through flower in these cups..but they still have room for root grwth..Keep it Green Sara..never give up on them and they will be as lovely as your avitar..:hubba:


----------



## sillysara (Feb 10, 2008)

im not to good being a avitar but i have not given up on them im just short some i have 10 pod system..i hpe to get 7 or 8 females(fem seeds) i think i can get a few strong ones if i can give it another go and with ur help its possible..i put some mylar over the rockwool to stop it from heating up,i also watered 'them with ph 5.6 so i hope in the morning things look up..all advice wellcome

the one on the rt is 6 days and the other 4 days


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track sara.  
I also use paper towel till the tap root is maybe 1/4-1/2 inch long, then transfer to the-
1x1 inchers i take off the wrapper, soak in ph adjusted solution preferably distilled water.
Once transfer is complete I leave in dark warm place, warm temperatures encourage root growth, so maybe on top of your fridge is a good place something to that effect, I sometimes wrap in bath towels inside of an upside down dish (to keep moisture in), the towels help insulate and keep temps up.

Soon as the bean starts to breach surface throw it under the light and transplant to the next medium within the next day or two.  I say this because if your roots show through the 1x1 you can damage the plant if the light is on, so if you have it under the light you want to transfer BEFORE the roots come out the cube, they aren't big fans of light .

I really think it was the PH but truthfully it is rarely one thing but more likely a combination of things.

I would say Keep the ph right, keep up the temp, keep up the moisture, and keep up the darkness until you put it under the light.

Most of this has been said but it's nice to have it all together.


----------



## dobshibby (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry sillysara i didnt reply to your timer post,been busy working away from home.there is a (7 day digital LCD timer) on ebay,to buy it plus post and packaging would work out at about 12 euro which is pretty good value.with this timer you can set it to come on any day you want plus for any amount of time you want it on.if you dont use ebay then i am not sure where to buy one in a shop over here,i have been to alot of the main garden suppliers and they just stock the standard 15 minute ones.there is a new company after setting up over here called (branching out) which supplies almost everything to do with growing marijuana,soil,ferts,hydro,lights etc,but they are very expensive,but if you can afford it and dont have an ebay account you should check them out as they supply most things you will need,hope this helps,peace out.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 11, 2008)

hey guys
i got the seeds today and they r germinate'n now..i presoaked the rockwool  in ph adjusted water..this time around i will leave them in the 1 inch cubes untill they grow a good root system..i guess a week..
my mishap was transplanting to soon in to the 4 inch rockwool cubes..and then when they were in the propogater they let of alot of heat..another problem i had was use'n a 250 hps light which probley was another factor..this time around im going to use floro's..anything anybody wants to add feel free,,round 2


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

hope things work out for ya this time, sarah


----------



## sillysara (Feb 11, 2008)

ok back to my soil grows  heres a couple of pictures of the mixed seeds from sensi they are 15 days into flower they were kinda slow to show sex at firstr and only there a week ago i pulled the males..i hope they are ok 
and they seedlings in the small pots are 11 days old..any advice wellcome,.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> ok back to my soil grows  heres a couple of pictures of the mixed seeds from sensi they are 15 days into flower they were kinda slow to show sex at firstr and only there a week ago i pulled the males..i hope they are ok
> and they seedlings in the small pots are 11 days old..any advice wellcome,.



You're doing a nice job with those in soil. I didn't ask before but just thought of it, did you pre-soak your larger rockwool cubes in adjusted ph solution? You can use Superthrive, just 1 drop a gallon for the new babies. It's vitamin B1 and it helps them develope roots, etc. Good luck this time around, do you still have them though, are they still alive? Wandering minds want to know.  Take care...


----------



## sillysara (Feb 11, 2008)

i presoaked the rockwool in prepared  ph  adjusted water..i soaked them for a minute or 2 and now their sitting out in the open probley do it one more time in the morning
..here is a picture of the seedlings that are shocked in some sort of way..they are 6 days old..i hope they come around!!just in case i got more seeds..  god have mercy


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice Shoe.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

k, sara?... here's what u wanna do... get rid of the mylar under the plant. use a brown terricloth material - like a towel - over the rockwool.

and what size light and type r u using?... at what distance?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

lax4wm said:
			
		

> Nice Shoe.


 
is that what is relected???... I couldn't figure out what the Hell I was looking at right at first... then I realized it was mylar underneath... then I thought... what the hell is being reflected?....


----------



## sillysara (Feb 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> k, sara?... here's what u wanna do... get rid of the mylar under the plant. use a brown terricloth material - like a towel - over the rockwool.
> 
> and what size light and type r u using?... at what distance?


hey
im use'n a 250 hps at the moment but gonna get a enviro or floros tomowrow the height is 1 ft.. i dont have a towl like  that, the mylar brought the heat down..ill try to fix it


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

the reason I suggested that is cuz u want it dark under the plant. it's fine to have light to the sides and up above (prefereably), but u don't want light underneath... how much light does dirt give off?... you just want darkness below the stem... as if the roots were burried in dirt.  just use cardboard then... cut a slot out half way thru a large circle or square going into the center of the covering.

and if you can, get floro's over the seedling... that 250W hps is too strong... or at least raise to like 2-3' above the little girl.


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> is that what is relected???... I couldn't figure out what the Hell I was looking at right at first... then I realized it was mylar underneath... then I thought... what the hell is being reflected?....



lol, her shoe is to the left but it is being partially reflected.  The actual shoe is there though.

She keeps'em clean.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

ohhh... I see :doh:


----------



## sillysara (Feb 11, 2008)

im not to sure how much heat it gives off 
1 of the strawberrycough seedings seems to have some sort of sickness..
they are 11 days old and have grown nicely untill i noticed the leafs check em out


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

if you are giving ferts already... back off on them... just ph'd water


----------



## sillysara (Feb 11, 2008)

yep they are just getting ph adjusted water..she'll probley shake it off..i hope


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

those might just be water burns on the plant... I wouldn't be concerned about it... I'd just keep my eye on it.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> the reason I suggested that is cuz u want it dark under the plant. it's fine to have light to the sides and up above (prefereably), but u don't want light underneath... how much light does dirt give off?... you just want darkness below the stem... as if the roots were burried in dirt.  just use cardboard then... cut a slot out half way thru a large circle or square going into the center of the covering.
> 
> and if you can, get floro's over the seedling... that 250W hps is too strong... or at least raise to like 2-3' above the little girl.


 
The light is not going to hurt anything underneath the plant leaf, it will  help if anything, and it's minimal to say the least...the plant still uses it  for photosynthesis and it's keeping heat away from the roots. I personally,  (with no documentation) think it greatly helps a plant. It may keep it from  stretching (maybe go backwards.LOL I doubt that), thus keeping the nodes closer,  scare those dam mites away and contribute to the food source for the plant. Yes  dirt doesn't give off light but snow does, and it doesn't kill anything as does  bright white sand. This plant  is not out in nature, we are trying to boost all  the positives, and the more light the better. That's why a lot of leaves die  below the canopy because they are not getting light. IMHO. I would like to hear  from others on this but I feel very strong about my thinking. Yes, and the flos  would be a better light source choice at this early stage and you can keep them  just 2 inches away from the plants..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Yes dirt doesn't give off light but snow does, and it doesn't kill anything as does bright white sand.


 
got any pictures of these mj plants growing in snow and plain white sand? I'd like to see them...

not knocking you, man, or your opinions... cuz I got them too... just as I have suggestions to give... same as you.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> got any pictures of these mj plants growing in snow and plain white sand? I'd like to see them...
> 
> not knocking you, man, or your opinions... cuz I got them too... just as I have suggestions to give... same as you.



Hey Crazy, I like your posts and no, my MJ doesn't do well in snow as I don't grow there  I just don't feel that's her problem and do feel the mylar helps, it's all good man...
PS I don't grow in sand or snow , it was a reference to reflective materials, stupid me...something I found below...mylar will do the same...

White Cloth
White cloth offers reduced heat build up thanks to reflection of the sun&#8217;s powerful radiation. Use for flowering plants which will be effected by longer natural light exposure due to an increase in light quantity and duration. White cloth absorbs and reflects the white scattered light from the atmosphere.  The interior of the structure is cooler than that covered by black in hot weather condition, as white cloth reflects the heat.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 12, 2008)

I stand corrected.:doh: 

I'm high:stoned:

come to think of it... I seem to remember my mother putting white cloths out in the vegetable garden when we had really hot summers back when I was a kid...

I only remember the images cuz I am so high right now....


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 12, 2008)

Me too!!!  
:48:  Here have a puff


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 12, 2008)

hey man... I think we just jacked someone's thread...:ignore: :hitchair:


----------



## sillysara (Feb 12, 2008)

hey guys.
need some help= i got a ph tester but i dont have anything to calibrate it with..whats the average ph in bottled  in the shops..the tester cud be off knowing my luck it probley is..so any ideas on how i cud calibrate it.. trow em at me..the seeds have not cracked yet probley tomowrow..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 12, 2008)

if I were you, sara... I'd go to a nursery and ask them if they could callibrate it for you... u know... batt some eyelashes at them, wear a low-cut blouse, skirt and high heels... u know... pull the woman thing and get some guy to do whatever you want... 

you are a woman... use it!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 12, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hey guys.
> need some help= i got a ph tester but i dont have anything to calibrate it with..whats the average ph in bottled  in the shops..the tester cud be off knowing my luck it probley is..so any ideas on how i cud calibrate it.. trow em at me..the seeds have not cracked yet probley tomowrow..



If you go on ebay and put "pH solutions" in the search you will find what you need. Generally you need two, a 4pH and a 7pH solution, usually buy as a set and also from hydro stores, just more money but if one is by you go get it. You test for one at 4pH and then 7pH (actually a fraction after the number, just rounded to 4 & 7) and you are calibrated (adjust set screw). Your directions with your meter should tell you, some may just use one number but most are two (4&7). If you don't want to wait , take a chance you may not be off much if any at all. Is this a new one? If so your directions will tell you what to do as there are one or two set screws for the 4 and the 7. They also come pre-calibrated if it's new!!!


----------



## sillysara (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks guys
just lil update on the plants my soil grow is 16 days into flower and things are going into second gear with em..they were slow to flower at first but now thet look fine. as for the seedlings in the soil they are 13 days old and im thinking about transplanting them soon..and my four seedlings in the rockwool are alive but still look the same for the last coupe days  the doctor is out on them for a couple of days and hopfully they will come around..right now i got the rockwool soaking in ph adjusted water,will have a update on that tomowrow ther shud be some tap roots tomowrow:woohoo:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 12, 2008)

those flowering ones look like beauties, sara.


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 12, 2008)

looking really good sara


----------



## sillysara (Feb 16, 2008)

hi guys i germinated the seeds and all ten popped  i prepared every thing bfore hand with the ph adjusted water.they are two days old i have em in the propogater and i take the top of every few hrs to give em fresh air ,i water in the morning and nite the humidity is 80% and the temps go from 77 to 81 at times stays around 79..the water is a ph of 5.7 here's some pics of what i got and to make sure i get it right this time ..i got 200 watt enviro light and a new ph tester and the other stuff i had..
let me know ho im doing later.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks perfect...


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 16, 2008)

Man I can't wait to see that cough flowering! Gonna be sick <3 The Straw.Cough


----------



## sillysara (Feb 16, 2008)

hey
first pic is the strawberry cough 17 days old and thinkn about transplanting them soon..next pic is my soil grow that is on 12/12 for a month and started showing flowers about two weeks ago..and the last pic is the 10 seedlings thats in rockwool and this time i got all the small things right with the ph and a enviro light..since i got 10 healty seedling i was thinking about transplanting the other 3 shocked and stressed plants into the hydro set up at least 1 and see  how the system works..
would that be a good idea? any pointers..l8tr


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

great stuff, i dont think i even saw anything i'd comment on, usually i go over and look at things i'd change or do differant and i dont think i could have on this one, congrats.


Dc


----------



## sillysara (Feb 16, 2008)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> great stuff, i dont think i even saw anything i'd comment on, usually i go over and look at things i'd change or do differant and i dont think i could have on this one, congrats.
> 
> 
> Dc


srry man im not picking u up right?


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

your grow room looks awesome.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 17, 2008)

happy to hear you got your germing problem worked out, sara... best of luck on the rest of your endevors.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 17, 2008)

wow these flowering ladies look beautiful as does the rest of the set up 
good job sara carnt wait to see the end :tokie:


----------



## sillysara (Feb 18, 2008)

hey guys got a question about the seedling above which look the same just a day or two mature than now the camera dead for now and ill try to explain whats going on ..if u look in the photo above of the seedlings they are 2 days old and today they are 4 days old and seem to be doing fine..i put all the seedling on some styrofoam to get em closer to the lights so they wont streach .. i cleaned also..but this morning i lifted 1 of the seedling in the 1 inch rockwool cubes to find roots growing at the bottom of the cubes,they look like they feel comfortable ..the roots are not growing into the styrofoam thank god..the problem is i have no 4 inch cubes till tomowrow ..so i was wonder'n would they be ok untill then..thanks,later..


----------



## sillysara (Feb 18, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hey guys got a question about the seedling above which look the same just a day or two mature than now the camera dead for now and ill try to explain whats going on ..if u look in the photo above of the seedlings they are 2 days old and today they are 4 days old and seem to be doing fine..i put all the seedling on some styrofoam to get em closer to the lights so they wont streach .. i cleaned also..but this morning i lifted 1 of the seedling in the 1 inch rockwool cubes to find roots growing at the bottom of the cubes,they look like they feel comfortable ..the roots are not growing into the styrofoam thank god..the problem is i have no 4 inch cubes till tomowrow ..so i was wonder'n would they be ok untill then..thanks,later..


 

ok my camera working
first 2 pics are of the seedlings that are in rockwool 4 days old and and the next photo is of the roots coming out of them..and i wont be able to transplant into 4 inch rockwool cubes till tomowrow..
and the next 2 pics are of the seedlings that were shocked and stressed and i put em in the hydro set up to see how they would grow ..just to get the hang of things,but they grown and changed big time they look alot health'r..do u think that i cud  leave the two in the 1 pot they are 5 litre pots..is it possible ..or else i might have to get rid them?
and the next pic is of the seedlings that are 18 days old and the last two are of the soil grow that i have in a grow tent im left with 3 plants and they are under 400 mh light and have come through the troubles and are startin to look good..let me know what yall think


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 18, 2008)

wow there looking really nice i bet you cant wait to smoke some of those buds lol


----------



## sillysara (Feb 19, 2008)

ok guys ithink things are ok as far as the stuff above i posted yesterday 
 i just transplanted the seedlings into larger pots and then next week ill transplant them into their final pots..
tonite ill transplant into the 4 inch rockwool cubes and right now they are in the 1 inch cubes and have a load of roots coming out the  bottom of the cubes so i think its time


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, all,
I calibrated my pH meter with the calibration solution that came with it, then I tried my pH meter on common household white vinagar, and it read 2.66 .  Maybe that will help some until you can get some calibration solution.

PEACE


----------



## sillysara (Feb 19, 2008)

THE Roseman said:
			
		

> Hi, all,
> I calibrated my pH meter with the calibration solution that came with it, then I tried my pH meter on common household white vinagar, and it read 2.66 . Maybe that will help some until you can get some calibration solution.
> 
> PEACE


 
hi rose man..i just ended up getting a new 1 ph tester..thanks anyhow..but maybe u cud help me on a ph matter..last nite i prepared fifty  litres of tap water and the ph was 7.8 so i got it down to 5.4 with ph down solution and left it 18 hrs and this morning i tested it and it read 6.6 i dont know if im doing it right or what  is their any tricks to get it right im kinda confused..later


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

looking good sara!  glad you moved to soil its more fun!


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 19, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hi rose man..i just ended up getting a new 1 ph tester..thanks anyhow..but maybe u cud help me on a ph matter..last nite i prepared fifty litres of tap water and the ph was 7.8 so i got it down to 5.4 with ph down solution and left it 18 hrs and this morning i tested it and it read 6.6 i dont know if im doing it right or what is their any tricks to get it right im kinda confused..later


 
To begin with, never let water sit out in the open, covered or uncovered doesn't much matter, it will start growing algae and accumulating all kinds of wierd growths.
Take your tap water and pH test it first, then lower it to the desired pH.  Your 5.4 is toward low, and 6.6 is better.  I always shoot for 6.4, but anything between 5.6 to 6.8 is OK.  AFTER your water is pHed where you want it, then add your nutrients and pH it again, striving for 5.8 to 6.6.  If you are using proper pH balaned nutes, then all should be fine.
pH is very important for your little girls to eat properly.   If the pH is wrong, they won't eat, no matter what you serve them.  You 'll wind up with "nutrional lock out"  if the pH is not balanced.
AND try not to adjust the pH after the water and nutes are in your tank no more than .1 (one point) in an 8 hour period.  Plants do not like having the pH moved up and down often.  I've started draining and replinishing once a week, no matter what.
I hope this answer helps,
Peace


----------



## sillysara (Feb 19, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> looking good sara! glad you moved to soil its more fun!


im doin both hydro and soil im thinking about keeping the soil grow in veg till march 15th by then theyll have 6 weeks of veg reason being so my hydro seedlings can catch up by then if every thing goes right with em they all be changed to 12/12 around the 15th of march or i could even keep em 24 hrs of lighting then change to 18/6 around the 5th of march and then change to 12/12 on the 15th..whats the best way to go? thanks


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 19, 2008)

The plants are looking for more darkness than light, or 50 - 50 equal, to begin FLOWERING.  I tried gradually going to 12/12 a couple of years ago, and it is a big waste of time.  I highly recommend that you jump to 12/12 when you are ready to begin FLOWERING.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont veg my plants so i wouldnt know hehe.  but i did once and i did 24 on for veg for 3 weeks then switched to 12/12 

personally i prefer the 12/12 from seed method im impatient lol


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 19, 2008)

In my humble opinion, children should not get pregnant and have babies. Often it results in birth defects and weaklings.  I also think young girls should not be made to start their menstral cycle at age 6.
Same goes for pot.  It doesn't make sense to me, to make a baby plant start having babies, or making flowers.  I think if you have the space, the grow room, you should VEG for 4, 5 or 6 weeks, before FLOWERING.  Again, just my opinion. 
PEACE


----------



## sillysara (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks guys heres some pics of all the plants from the ones in flower and the seedlings in rockwool that are 5 days old u can see the roots at the bottom of the cubes..and the other seedlings that are 19 days old all seem to be doing fine theres also pics of seedlings in my hydro set up that i put in the system to see how they work they wer really dummies but they are looking great so i was thinking about leaving them in the one pot and see what happens..even though i put em on the side of the pot not thinking i cud be leaving them there but we'll see what happens ..cud i leave em in the one pot? its all trail n error..thanks


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 19, 2008)

> To begin with, never let water sit out in the open, covered or uncovered doesn't much matter, it will start growing algae and accumulating all kinds of wierd growths.



Tap water should be let sit for 24 hours to allow the chlorine to evaporate from it. I have never seen any type of algae or weird growth after only  24 hours.

EDIT : sorry sara, missed your question at the end there. I'd advise 1 plant per pot. If ya have to remove a male later on it can be a pain.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

THE Roseman said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, children should not get pregnant and have babies. Often it results in birth defects and weaklings. I also think young girls should not be made to start their menstral cycle at age 6.
> Same goes for pot. It doesn't make sense to me, to make a baby plant start having babies, or making flowers. I think if you have the space, the grow room, you should VEG for 4, 5 or 6 weeks, before FLOWERING. Again, just my opinion.
> PEACE


 
First off i wanna say that it looks like your off to a great start sara for somone who just started doing this. and sorry sara not meaning to go off topic on your journal  

trust me tho Roseman i would love to be able to veg my plants but for ppl who do this thing called micro growing inside anything from PC cases to small cabinets made into grow boxes 12/12 from start is just the way to go. oh and keep in mind MJ plants arent 6 yr old girls who are popin out kids. there just plants and 12/12 from seed is what we call an advanced
growing technique. :aok: 

lots of ppl like to do 12/12 from the start + LST etc... to be able to make a plant that would normally need 5' of grow room could fit comfortably in a 2' grow room... 

again... there plants not 6 yr old girls on there period... 

but anywho keep up the good work sara im def following this journal!:stoned:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey sara just wanted to take a moment to say that the grow is looking great i havent realy finished reading up on it but i will to see if i can get any pointers off it:hubba:  Im starting my first bubbler system its gonna be a micro grow but anyways the ladies are looking great made me pull a chair up  good luck will be back soon if ya dont mind lol latter


----------



## gangalama (Feb 19, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hi rose man..i just ended up getting a new 1 ph tester..thanks anyhow..but maybe u cud help me on a ph matter..last nite i prepared fifty litres of tap water and the ph was 7.8 so i got it down to 5.4 with ph down solution and left it 18 hrs and this morning i tested it and it read 6.6 i dont know if im doing it right or what is their any tricks to get it right im kinda confused..later


 
I Also have dirt and hydro going. Veg in dirt , Bloom in Hydro. I keep water in standard storage bins and let it sit [email protected] least 24hr because the chlorine levels are high in cities. I use h202 to treat my water for hydro, but not 4 the dirt. If you measure ur PH before you add nutes then again afterward youll see a change. Why then would you PH beforehand? I only adjust PH  prior to usage. And yes it does go back up eventually. Hydro systems need to be adjusted accordingly to allow uptake of ur nutrients. No tricks, you just got2 be on top of things. Goodluck


----------



## sillysara (Feb 19, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> I Also have dirt and hydro going. Veg in dirt , Bloom in Hydro. I keep water in standard storage bins and let it sit [email protected] least 24hr because the chlorine levels are high in cities. I use h202 to treat my water for hydro, but not 4 the dirt. If you measure ur PH before you add nutes then again afterward youll see a change. Why then would you PH beforehand? I only adlust PH prior to usage. And yes it does go back up eventually. Hydro systems need to be adjusted accordingly to allow uptake of ur nutrients. No tricks, you just got2 be on top of things. Goodluck


 
thanks u guys..so i dont have to adjust the ph before the the nutes i do it after? thanks


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 19, 2008)

im also doing a dirt and hydro grow.i always adjust my ph when i change my hydro water if you need to or not i dont know but i will say my hydro plant looks the best out of all the plants i have right now..good luck


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 20, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> thanks u guys..so i dont have to adjust the ph before the the nutes i do it after? thanks



Everytime you add something you have the chance of changing the pH...so it really doesn't matter before..well unless you don't add..silly me, it's rubbing off Sara  So after you have added nutes, etc. and it's well mixed, check it then, and also your PPM or EC.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 20, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hi rose man..i just ended up getting a new 1 ph tester..thanks anyhow..but maybe u cud help me on a ph matter..last nite i prepared fifty  litres of tap water and the ph was 7.8 so i got it down to 5.4 with ph down solution and left it 18 hrs and this morning i tested it and it read 6.6 i dont know if im doing it right or what  is their any tricks to get it right im kinda confused..later



It may have not been mixed thourghly and you checked a hot spot in the water, it never is a bad thing to check often. Let it pump thru a bit and check again if you're not sure.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2008)

*Everythings looking great silly. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO for the little ones.  *


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's a link to my current grow, posted on this site:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=211339&posted=1#post211339

I'm glad someone has had a good experience letting city water sit out.  I get emails from growers, sent to the people at STEALHHYDRO.COM  who have had a problem with algae and water turning brownish or just ukey.  Everytime, EVERYTIME I ask them, did they let the water sit out, they say YES.   
CLORINE will disapate (or evaporate)  out of city tap water within three mintues of leaving the spout, and even faster if yu runt he water over the palm of your hand.  There is just no reason to let it sit out.  I collect GROWERS books, and I have seen two reccomend letting it sit out, but I think it is bad advise.  Several books reccomend city tap water, in opposition to using well water.  I use well water, and the only problem I have is the accumulation of salts on the cubes. 
PEACE


----------



## sillysara (Feb 20, 2008)

hey guys thanks for the replys to my questions..not much has changed since yesterday i took out one of the rockwool seedling away from the other seedling now their seperated from each other i left the strongest looking one in the hydro system and planted the other into soil..dont know if itwill work out since i never been in a situation like this..

question..when im adjusting my ph i try to get to 6 but at time's it goes down to 5.8 or 5.6 so  i just add some water to bring it back up... is it ok to do it that way..:watchplant:


----------



## Melissa (Feb 20, 2008)

plants and seedlings  are looking great :tokie: what do u prefer hydro or soil? :bong2: just curious !


----------



## sillysara (Feb 20, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> plants and seedlings are looking great :tokie: what do u prefer hydro or soil? :bong2: just curious !


right  now i dont know but hope theyll all worl out


----------



## sillysara (Feb 20, 2008)

ok  i transplanted the seedlings that were in the one inch cubes and into the 4'' inch rockwool cubes that i soaked in ph adjusted water 6.0..

roots wer coming out of every where in the 1 inch cubes so i thaught i'd transplant them and when that was done i put them back in the propogater(dome), But the rockwool was given off to much heat so i got information here that mylar would direct the heat away so i went a head and done that and now all temps are good between 75 to 80 but stays at 77... humidity stay around 70%.. 
i dont know how long i shud leave em in there , i believe it would be another 2 weeks untill they are strong enough,they are 6 days old tomowrow(friday) 
i air out the propogater a couple of times a day for a few minutes.

what are the next steps do i stick with the method that im doing now?
ttygl


----------



## sillysara (Feb 21, 2008)

hi guys had a problem today my 200 watt enviro light broke(floro lights)  so i moved them under a 250 watt hps.. they were 7 days under the enviro light and in the propogater at the same time(dome)
im a bit unsure how im doing sofar ..maybe some of u can set me straight on a few things..how long do i have to leave em in the propogater? its a week so far and the temps through out  wer between 76 to 80 and humidity was at 75%..
Anyhow to see what the temps were like outside of the propogater i took the top of it and the temps are 78 and humidity is at 45% 
dont know if they can be moved out of the propogater or not..i heard for the first two weeks they shud be left in the propogater.....
another question  if the top of the propogater comes off can i take the mylar off the rockwool? becoz i wont have a problem if the top of the propogater  comes off...that rockwool give off alot of heat in there:hairpull: ..

heres some pics


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 21, 2008)

The HPS is going to up temps as the flo doesn't...They do like the humidity at this stage, hence the dome... it can come off but if you can leave it a few more days and watch the temps go for it. I took mine off because the flo wasn't raising the humidity so I have the light close to the plants now, plus the fan for stem strength that you don't get well with a dome, a lot of trade offs sometimes... I should just get a humidifier...
It's a fine line cause with HID lights they have to be farther way because of heat issues, which can make the plants stretch...in other words it's too bad you broke your flo...  You still have a great handle on things and seem to be staying on top of each and every scenario, keep up the great work...


----------



## sillysara (Feb 21, 2008)

true enough the humidity came down to 50% it was 75 or more, but my temps are good 77..and i air out the dome a few times a day just to make sure they getting enough air..


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 21, 2008)

your grow just looks better every time i check up on it


----------



## sillysara (Feb 22, 2008)

hi guys..these plants below are 22 days old and are under 400 watt hps the light for now is foot and a half over the plants thats as close as i can get it to them with out the temps going crazy..over the last two days since i transplanted them they grown quite a bit..so i was thinking about LST'n them ,they are well over 3 weeks old and will have another 2 to 3 weeks of veg left..im famliar with LST, so i was hoping i cud start today doing it lightly..what do you think shud i or shouldnt i?. let me know sara..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 22, 2008)

LSTing your young'ns?...  Unless you have a severly limited growing height to work with, I wouldn't bother... at least not at this young age... but I mean... it's all up to you... it's your grow.

Things r looking good


----------



## sillysara (Feb 22, 2008)

i thaught lst promotes bud site ..just goes to show how much i know
i seen in ur photos at 3 weeks of veg they were massive how u get em that big tcvg?
i never topped either cud that be a option?


----------



## sillysara (Feb 23, 2008)

hi i got some issue's with my ph meter i got bring it back untill then i got ph test kit for 25 dollars..ive been tryn to get the ph between 6 and 6.5 its pretty hard to do with some colours not matching the chart..ive spent a good hr tryn to get it right the picture below is not the best but ithink i got it at a ph of 6.0.. i hope
 i took the mylar off the rockwool becoz i have no more heat issue's in the propogater (dome)i got a nice cool breeze blown over the top the propogater and now temps are 77 and humidity is at 80%..i shud of asked first weather i shud or not...
i know i ask alot of questions but im tryn to stay on top of things 
but if some of you can get back to me about above..it would sure help.
thanks sara


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 23, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> i thaught lst promotes bud site ..just goes to show how much i know
> i seen in ur photos at 3 weeks of veg they were massive how u get em that big tcvg?
> i never topped either cud that be a option?



You can LST at any time the plant has enough height. You do now (height) and it's easier to LST before the stalk gets to stiff, less chance of breaking...Yes you get more bud sites (you do know!) and I think you could/should start now... IMHO


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 23, 2008)

I need to clarify here... LSTing DOES NOT create more bud sites... there will be the same number of bud sites on a plant that is LSTed or not... they do not 'just magically appear' if you LST.

all LSTing does is make the bud sites available to the light in a more effective manner (ie... it makes it so they r in a more perpendicular position to the light)... it does not create them... only allowing a plant to veg longer will do that.

of course... LSTing WILL allow you to allow a plant to veg longer cuz you are modifying the height that would have occured naturally allowing a plant to veg longer....


----------



## sillysara (Feb 23, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> i thaught lst promotes bud site ..just goes to show how much i know
> i seen in ur photos at 3 weeks of veg they were massive how u get em that big tcvg?
> i never topped either cud that be a option?


 
ok im getting mixed replys here dont know what to do


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 23, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I need to clarify here... LSTing DOES NOT create more bud sites... there will be the same number of bud sites on a plant that is LSTed or not... they do not 'just magically appear' if you LST.
> 
> all LSTing does is make the bud sites available to the light in a more effective manner (ie... it makes it so they r in a more perpendicular position to the light)... it does not create them... only allowing a plant to veg longer will do that.
> 
> of course... LSTing WILL allow you to allow a plant to veg longer cuz you are modifying the height that would have occured naturally allowing a plant to veg longer....



You are rioght, sorry I'm high...I did mean better bud sites as the buds will fight to be the top bud, hence in my little mind I said more, not more, just bigger and better. You want the top cola below the other portions of the plant. Those bud sites will fight to become the top cola ...so in the end you get bigger buds, not more, sorry for stupid error...


----------



## sillysara (Feb 23, 2008)

hey i transplanted the seedlings ther 24 days old this sunday and i guess ther not seedling anymore  they grew pretty fast in the last few days so i decided i cud transplant.. 

my seedlings in rockwool and in the propogater are 8 days old they seem to be ok ..
And the bud shots has been on 12/12 over 25 days and only showed sex two weeks ago..let me know how in doing


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2008)

im only a learner but imo every thing looks good:tokie:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd say yer doing great, sara


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 24, 2008)

Top of the morning to ya...they look great...


----------



## sillysara (Feb 26, 2008)

transplanted two of the seedlings into the hydrophonic set up with a ph 0f 6.2  and if they  grow over nite ill transplant the rest of them..i hope so


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 27, 2008)

Things are looking to be on track, Sara... :aok:

right on, girl


----------



## berserker (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like you got a green thumb on you.Keep up the good work and before you know it,tasty buds in your bowl.Keep it GREEN


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 27, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> transplanted two of the seedlings into the hydrophonic set up with a ph 0f 6.2  and if they  grow over nite ill transplant the rest of them..i hope so



Great job, as always. Did you get your meter fixed or replaced? Anyway5.5-5.8 is better if you can get there.... *keep it green*...Awesome...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 27, 2008)

like Joker said, sara... you want to be at the 5.5 ph lvl in hydro.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 27, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> like Joker said, sara... you want to be at the 5.5 ph lvl in hydro.


Thanks and ditto again, & here's some more good info I found... 

pH is a measure of the acidity or alkalinity of  any given solution. Water solutions at 25°C with a pH less than seven are  considered acidic, while those with a pH greater than seven are considered basic  (alkaline). When a pH level is 7.0, it is defined as 'neutral' at 25°C because  at this pH the concentration of H3O+  equals the concentration of OH&#8722;  in pure water. pH is formally dependent upon the activity of hydronium ions (H3O+),but for very dilute solutions, the molarity of H3O+ may be  used as a substitute with little loss of accuracy.  (H+ is often used as a synonym for H3O+.)  Because pH is dependent on ionic activity, a property which cannot be measured  easily or fully predicted theoretically, it is difficult to determine an  accurate value for the pH of a solution. The pH reading of a solution is usually  obtained by comparing unknown solutions to those of known pH, and there are  several ways to do so.
The concept of pH was first introduced by Danish chemist S. P. L. Sorenson at the Carlsberg Laboratory in 1909. The name pH has been claimed to have come from any of several sources including: _pondus hydrogenii_, _potentia hydrogenii_ (Latin), _potentiel hydrogène_ (French), and _potential of hydrogen_.

pH affects plant growth and  nutrient availability. pH values above 7.5 cause iron, manganese, copper, zinc  and boron ions to become less available to plants. pH values below 6 cause the  solubility (in water) of phosphoric acid, calcium and magnesium to drop. pH  values between 3 and 5 and temperatures above 26 degrees Celsius encourage the  development of harmful fungal diseases. 

When pH varies the ratio in uptake of anions (negatively charged nutrients) and  cations (positively charged nutrients) by plants this can cause substantial  shifts in pH. In general, an excess of cation over anion leads to a decrease in  pH, whereas an excess of anion over cation uptake leads to an increase in pH. As  nitrogen (an element required in large quantities for healthy plant growth) may  be supplied either as a cation (ammonium - NH4+) or an anion (nitrate - NO3),  the ratio of these two forms of nitrogen in the nutrient solution can have large  effects on both the rate and direction of pH changes with time. This shift in pH  can be surprisingly fast. Daylight photosynthesis produces hydrogen ions which  can cause the nutrient acidity to increase (lowering the pH). At dusk  photosynthesis stops and the plants increase their rate of respiration and this  coupled with the respiration of micro organisms and the decomposition of organic  matter uses up the hydrogen ions so the acidity of the solution tends to  decrease (pH rises).

Most varieties of vegetables grow at their best in a nutrient solution that has  a pH of between 6.0 and 7.5, and a nutrient temperature between 20 and 22  degrees Celsius.

In low light (overcast days or indoor growing environments) cannabis plants will  take up more potassium and phosphorous from the nutrient solution, so the  acidity increases (pH drops). In strong intense light (clear sunny days) plants  take up more nitrogen from the nutrient solution so the acidity decreases (pH  rises). pH can be controlled in two ways. 

Extremes in pH can result in precipitation of certain nutrients. For plant roots  to be able to absorb nutrients, the nutrients must be dissolved in solution. The  process of precipitation (the reverse of dissolving) results in the formation of  solids in the nutrient solution, making nutrients unavailable to plants. Not all  precipitation settles to the bottom of the tanks, some precipitates occur as  very fine suspension invisible to the naked eye. Plants can tell us their  problems through leaf symptoms (e.g. iron [Fe] deficiency) when it's too late.  Iron (Fe) is one essential plant nutrient whose solubility is affected by pH  which is why it is added in a chelated form (or daily), Fe deficiency symptoms  occur readily. At pH values over 7, less than 50% of the Fe is available to  plants. At pH 8.0, no Fe is left in solution due to iron hydroxide precipitation  (Fe(OH)3 - which eventually converts to rust). As long as the pH is kept below  6.5, over 90% of the Fe is available to plants. Varying pH of summer lettuce  nutrient solutions also affects the solubility of calcium (Ca) and phosphorus  (P). Due to calcium phosphate precipitation (Ca3(PO4)2) the availability of Ca  and P decreases at pH values above 6.0. All other nutrients stay in solution and  do not precipitate over a wide pH range. Poor water quality could exacerbate any  precipitation reactions that may occur. Generally in the pH range 4.0 to 6.0,  all nutrients are available to plants. Precipitation reduces Fe, Ca and P  availability at pH 6.0 and over . 

Adjusting pH The addition of acids or alkalis to nutrient solutions is the most  common and practical means to adjust pH, and can be easily automated. There are  ways to minimise pH variations and they are worth some consideration. Nitrogen  is the essential inorganic nutrient required in the largest quantity by plants.  Most plants are able to absorb either nitrate (NO3-) or ammonium (NH4+) or both.  NH4+ as the sole source of nitrogen or in excess is deleterious to the growth of  many plant species. Some plants yield better when supplied with a mixture of  NH4+ (ammonium) and NO3- (nitrate) compared to NO3- alone. A combination of NH4+  and NO3- can be used to buffer against changes in pH. Plants grown in nutrient  solution containing only NO3- as the sole nitrogen source tend to increase  solution pH, hence the need to add acid. But when approximately 10%-20% of the  total nitrogen is supplied as NH4+, the nutrient solution pH is stabilised at pH  5.5. NH4+ concentration needs to be monitored as it has been shown recently that  micro-organisms growing on plant root surfaces can convert the NH4+ to NO3-.  Since hand-held ion-selective electrodes for measuring both NH4+ and NO3- are  now available, it should be possible to accurately monitor and maintain a  predetermined NO3-/NH4+ ratio throughout the life of the crop. Phosphorus is  required in large amounts by plants. Interestingly, there are two forms of  fertilisers containing both K and P - KH2PO4 mono-potassium phosphate (MKP) and  K2HPO4 di-potassium phosphate. Equal quantities of both can be used to maintain  the pH at 7.0. Using a higher proportion of K2HPO4 increases pH. MKP can be used  to lower the solution pH. Buffers are solutions which resist pH change and are  used to calibrate pH electrodes. Buffers can be added to nutrient solutions in  an attempt to maintain pH stability. One such buffer is called 2-(N-morpholino)  ethanesulfonic acid - abbreviated to MES. Many of the companies who claim better  pH control with their 'specially' formulated nutrient solutions add MES to their  mixes. It is important to remember when using MES, that after MES addition the  pH is low and needs to be adjusted to your required level with an alkali such as  potassium hydroxide (KOH). Another method of pH stabilisation is to use ion-  exchange and chelating resins. Generally, these resins are small beads which  have nutrients absorbed or chelated onto them - the nutrient solution circulates  through the beads or the beads can be suspended in the nutrient tank. As plants  absorb nutrients, more nutrients are released by the resins. The aim is to  achieve controlled release of nutrients into the solution in an attempt to mimic  the way the soil releases nutrients. Ideally, such release can adequately supply  the growing plants' nutritional requirements and maintain pH stability. 

Is pH Adjustment Critical? pH is not as critical as most hydroponicists believe.  The main point is to avoid extremes in pH. Plants grow on soils with a wide  range of pH. For most plant species there is an optimum pH in the region of pH 5  to pH 6. In soil it is generally considered that 6.0-6.5 is the optimum range  for soil; and in hydroponic environments the pH range should be 5.5-5.8.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 27, 2008)

:banana: hey guys.. my soil grow will be a month old on the first of march.. i have 6 strawbeery cough and two arjans haze#2..their under 400 wat hps and temps are 78..question is the light good enough for anothr week till get another for flowering?

And onto my hydrophonic grow ~i put 8 of the seedlings in into the pots and they are under 400 watt hps and another 250 watt hps..they are 12 days old..i hope they'll grow over the next few days


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 27, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> :banana: hey guys.. my soil grow will be a month old on the first of march.. i have 6 strawbeery cough and two arjans haze#2..their under 400 wat hps and temps are 78..question is the light good enough for anothr week till get another for flowering?
> 
> s



Absolutely...It will be good enough until your plants are too big obviously...depends how long you stay in veg... but some would even finish a grow with that light, a 600HPS would be enough if you just wanted to use just one light till the end. IMHO


----------



## sillysara (Feb 29, 2008)

hey guys; the seedlings in the hydro setup are coming along nicely  and as soon as i transplanted them they grew like hell..they spent 11 days in the propogater maybe i shud of transplanted @ day 7 ..but the are all looking good..
now the 8 stawberry cough plants are in soil  @29 days of veg and have been growing like hell  stayin small n bushy  il keep em in veg for another 2 weeks..im going to put the soil and hydrophonic setup in to flower around 17th march..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 29, 2008)

that's great you got a little helper  ... sure hope he doesn't mention anything to anyone....

everything is looking good, sara... keep it up :aok:


----------



## sillysara (Mar 1, 2008)

first pictures are of my soil grow in veg a month ,you can see 1 of the plants has 3 heads  it was not topped or lst'd..
the next ones are my soil grow a month into flowering these plants had a bad start  but they are budding..
next is my hydro set up and all the plants are 2 weeks old they look fine only for one,,there always has to be 1


----------



## sillysara (Mar 2, 2008)

hi all..i think my plants are not doing so well they are growing slowly..i transplanted a few days ago into the system they are just getting water  ph 6.0 and 1/8 th of root juice and the nute levels are 200...they are two weeks old..i seen other plants in hydro alot bigger!!
would they be just gettin used to the system? or are they stressed in some sort of way!
any advice be great


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 2, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hi all..i think my plants are not doing so well they are growing slowly..i transplanted a few days ago into the system they are just getting water ph 6.0 and 1/8 th of root juice and the nute levels are 200...they are two weeks old..i seen other plants in hydro alot bigger!!
> would they be just gettin used to the system? or are they stressed in some sort of way!
> any advice be great


 
lower the ph to 5.5-5.8.

BTW, shame shame on you for letting those babies smoke. You know smoking stunts your growth.  :rofl:   nice set-up   *GREEN MOJO*


----------



## lax4wm (Mar 2, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hi all..i think my plants are not doing so well they are growing slowly..i transplanted a few days ago into the system they are just getting water  ph 6.0 and 1/8 th of root juice and the nute levels are 200...they are two weeks old..i seen other plants in hydro alot bigger!!
> would they be just gettin used to the system? or are they stressed in some sort of way!
> any advice be great



I wouldn't worry, IMO hydro plants often start slow.  Give it a chance to shake off any shock it might have from transplant and let it get some superthrive once it has a nice root base, those puppies explode with growth.  The ghani in my journal did the same thing, in the past 3 weeks it has been nasty with growth.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 3, 2008)

hey you will soon have a jungle in there sara  good luck:tokie:


----------



## thestandard (Mar 4, 2008)

lookin very good and under control


----------



## sillysara (Mar 6, 2008)

day 20
der slowly  growing   i have everything on point so im hoping they'll look up soon..this is fun though!! 
ill keep u posted


----------



## sillysara (Mar 6, 2008)

hey guys
the pic below is not the best but if u notice the leafs are curling up..dont know what symtom it cud be..if any u got anyput on what it cud be let us know so i can fix it ..thanks


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

hydro is scary lol.. good luck with that SS!  looks good to me so far!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 6, 2008)

how close is your light, sara?... that's usually a sign of heat burn from the light being too close....


----------



## sillysara (Mar 6, 2008)

its a ft and a half away temps are between 76 ans 79 humdity at 35%..growing but slowly..ill give em more time


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 7, 2008)

do you have your pump 24/7?


----------



## sillysara (Mar 8, 2008)

i have a pump that runs twice a day for 15 minutes thats on a timer ..times suggested on the manual..later


----------



## sillysara (Mar 8, 2008)

i took some pictures today..give u a update the plants in the hydro system are 21 days old (passion#1)..they started to grow more over the last few days..a good sign for me to notice growth n morning when i walk in the growroom but only in the last two mornings i noticed and very slow up till then..theres a bit of yellow'n on them dont know what it is.
 the  plants in soil are 5 weeks old streawberry cough, i think i will switch em into flower 17th of march..let me know what u think


----------



## sillysara (Mar 10, 2008)

its been 47 hrs since the last pics..ders some improvment with my hydro 23 days old..der getting der
and the plants in soil are in veg 40 days n veg....lookn good i will switch to 12/12 n a week
l8tr


----------



## sillysara (Mar 11, 2008)

SOME PICTURES 
my hydro is picking up..ABOUT TIME ILL LET VEG FOR ANOTHER 2 WEEKS AND WILL SWITCH TO 12/12..
MY SOIL GROW IS 6 WEEKS OLD AND IM IN THE PROCESS OF SWITCHING THEM OVER TO 12/12 ALSO..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice, i am growing some strawberry cough also..... But mine are in a drip system, and only a week old. It would be nice to see some pics of her.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 12, 2008)

i was BORED  so i thought i put some pics up:ignore: ..my hydro is a month old this monday..
the soil grow i got in veg is nearly 6 weeks, i want to put the hydro and soil grow on 12/12 togather but my hydro had a bad start but is picking up ..i hope in two weeks i can put both in flower,WISHFULL THINKING ...and i have one plant in flower 5 and half weeks......later


----------



## sillysara (Mar 15, 2008)

hey 
some pictures 
i hope in a week my hydro plants will be big enough to flower,,so my soil and hydro can both go on 12/12,,the soil plants strawberrycough are looking ready to flower..they are beggining to smell like strawberrys cant imagine wats it going to smell like when they bud:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 15, 2008)

looks nice, sara... those hydro young'ns tho... they look like they need more than a weeks growth before flower... but that's just me... I like 'em to be nice and big  

do whatever you think is best, sara... it's your show, u know what's best for your little girls...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

The ladies are looking great sara. You have done a great job with them. I would also let the ladies in the hydro setup go for like 2-3 more weeks to maximize yields but as Vancouver said, its your show and you should do whatever you think is best. 

Definitely keep us posted though. They look fantastic. Good luck and take care.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 15, 2008)

i can let em veg for another 2 weeks and send them all into flower soil n  hydro ..my soil grow will be 8 weeks veg and my hydro just over 5 weeks..
check out the pots my soil plants are in i think they are 4 litre pots i was thinkin about transplantin them into der final pots which would between 10 to 12 litre pots..shud i do that next


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 15, 2008)

ya, sara...

perf... it will inhibit flowering transplanting into the bigger pots. do that right away, and you should start to see a growth spurt in about a week from them, giving the hydro a chance to catch up. have u been increasing the hydro nutes yet?
oh... and that 2 week window will give them plenty of time to have recovered from the shock... prob get a week's worth of veg out of them.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 15, 2008)

btw, sara...

the stuff I'm smoking now is suppose to be called "strawberry"... it's pretty nice...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 15, 2008)

hey sara lookin good! got a nice long journal like i had =)


----------



## sillysara (Mar 16, 2008)

ok i went ahead and transplanted into to 10 litre pots..i have seven strawberry cough 1 arjans haze#2 and two orange bud all transplanted..i will let em get used to their new home's and start flowerin on the 1st of april..


----------



## Melissa (Mar 16, 2008)

looking beautifull sillysara every time i look in they look  better and better:tokie:


----------



## sillysara (Mar 18, 2008)

hello all
i got a couple of questions maybe some of u can help me out.
the plants in the hydro are a month old they had a rough start ..but they have grown alot over the last week but seem to be strechin also so i tied them back a little..is that ok to lst them lightly?
my next question is about the light greenyellow on the leafs..dont lnow what sign it cud be..i just changed the water in the rez and the ph is 5.8 and nute level is 200..the readings are according to my testers..and my final Q is ..whats the best way to flush..do i just flush it with ph adjusted water and with no nutes...or is ther some other method..let us know..spread the knowlge
thanks
p.s the last 3 are the soil grow 6 weeks veg strawberrycough..


----------



## sillysara (Mar 18, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> hello all
> i got a couple of questions maybe some of u can help me out.
> the plants in the hydro are a month old they had a rough start ..but they have grown alot over the last week but seem to be strechin also so i tied them back a little..is that ok to lst them lightly?
> my next question is about the light greenyellow on the leafs..dont lnow what sign it cud be..i just changed the water in the rez and the ph is 5.8 and nute level is 200..the readings are according to my testers..and my final Q is ..whats the best way to flush..do i just flush it with ph adjusted water and with no nutes...or is ther some other method..let us know..spread the knowlge
> ...


anyone?wat signs are the plants givin out.. so maybe i cud correct it..i hope


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd say they are hungry for more nutes, sara.... 200ppm at week 4 seems pretty low.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the feeding schedule is like this...

say you filled the res with 200ppm... you would check the res after, say it's at 140ppm - you would give 200 + ((200-140=60)x2) = 320ppm the next time. I think that's how it works... someone shout out if I'm wrong, please....


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2008)

Why would you be flushing?


----------



## sillysara (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks guys..iwould flush if ther was a problem... ...........

 did u guys ever have a problem like this bfore where u measure  the water bfore u add any nutes and it reads 200..ive heard  they call it ''hard water''...so i added another 300 of nutes and my reading now is 500 with the hard water included..u ever have a situation like this? i hope im makin since..it would not be the first time..any let us know if u have any in put..
P.S as for the plants them selfs they are growing fast about 2'' inchs a nite..


----------



## sillysara (Mar 19, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> thanks guys..iwould flush if ther was a problem... ...........
> 
> did u guys ever have a problem like this bfore where u measure the water bfore u add any nutes and it reads 200..ive heard they call it ''hard water''...so i added another 300 of nutes and my reading now is 500 with the hard water included..u ever have a situation like this? i hope im makin since..it would not be the first time..any let us know if u have any in put..
> P.S as for the plants them selfs they are growing fast about 2'' inchs a nite..


i just thought of another question dat i would like to add..
when i be feeding my soil plants (6week) every four days i add 15 litre's of  ph adjusted water 6.2 after i add nutes the reading is 600 they are still in veg..is 600 good or do i have to higher it or lower it..
im a real novice but the information makes it happen so thanks again:heart: :heart:


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> i would flush if there was a problem...


The reason I asked was that I see you're using what looks to be an Ebb and Flow system.

Flushing in an Ebb and Flow system is only necessary if you want to rinse the media. That's easily done by filling your reservoir with nothing but water and running your pump for about two hours. Then you dump your reservoir and everything is ok again.

In 25+ years of using Hydroponics, I've only flushed my system once per/crop to rinse it before the next crop.

For your hard water problems, you could buy one of the nutrients that are made for hard water. That would negate the problem.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking good sara... May i ask how old you are?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> i just thought of another question dat i would like to add..
> when i be feeding my soil plants (6week) every four days i add 15 litre's of ph adjusted water 6.2 after i add nutes the reading is 600 they are still in veg..is 600 good or do i have to higher it or lower it..
> im a real novice but the information makes it happen so thanks again:heart: :heart:


 
you slowly increase the nute strength in veg as well... when I vegged for 6 weeks, I had my vegging juice up to around 1200ppm when it finally got flipped into flower


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

like POTUS was saying, there isn't really a need to flush a hydroponic system. The reason for flushing a soil grow is to rinse off unwanted chemicals, salts, whatever out of the soil, which will absorb and hold it.
you don't have that problem with hydro... there is no retension so there is nothing for things to accumulate in.

every time you refill your resevoirs, you are "flushing" out your system.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks man ,ill have it up at the 1200 mark next feeding


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

sara... you have to increase the nutes gradually... like up the ppm just a little bit each time... and watch how they react

like... try giving it 400ppm... that's still pretty low on the next feeding.
if they have possitive results, you can try 600 the next time. if they look kinda iffy, stay at 400... and keep tryna increase untill u flower, cuz then you'd be changing to flowering nutes.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

ok... just realized you were talking about the soil grows and were at 600... so next feeding... cuz they are so old, I would give say 900ppm strength and see how they react. if good, go for 1000 the next time... you also have to keep in mind, sara, that the size of the plant also determines how much it can take in.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 19, 2008)

heres a couple of pics to give u a rough idea how big they are i hope the apple can give u picture of ther size..next feeding ill raise it to 900 i think they'll like it..how do u think they look?:dancing:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

ok... ya, I think you'll be fine with 900 you are doing a feed, water hydration, right?

if you notice burn, you will be giving water next time anyways, so just do 900 again... if they get burned, otherwise, do 1000 or even 1100... it all depends how they react, right?


----------



## sillysara (Mar 20, 2008)

my plants in the hydro are growing fast and i was thinkin about doin some lst ..any ideas trow em at me


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a good illustration.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks timmy..
i went and done some  lst 4 days ago im doing it lightly once a day tyn them back that is..check em out..


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking good sara. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see some more lst pics. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 24, 2008)

here some lst pics..im havin them grow 1 direction and in the proccess of turnin them around..pretty new at this so let us konw how im doin


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 24, 2008)

the girls are looking great, sara :aok:

do'n a great job


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice, so how far along are your strawberry's, And why no hydro?


----------



## sillysara (Mar 24, 2008)

im doin soil n hydro to see wats better my stawberrycough and arjanshaze  n orangebud all will be 2 months april 1st ther all 3 ft tall..


----------



## sillysara (Mar 25, 2008)

lst is going good i hope i can get them to turn around ther headn in the rt direction for now..i like the idea timmy gave me..the method is workn pretty easy for me,,anyhow five more days till i start flower:hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

ewwww, i am getting so anxious. Thats funny, i guess me and you have the same idea. We are both on our first grow, both comparing soil vs hydro. And both using strawberry cough.... I am just watching your and comparing... And how old were your girls when you started to lst?


----------



## sillysara (Mar 25, 2008)

they wer nearly 1 month at the time..
i ended up gettn a ph stick take a look..i hope thats gonna be the end of my ph problems


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice i was wanting to get their PH and EC. Let us know how they work... Easier to read?


----------



## sillysara (Mar 25, 2008)

real easy..shud of had from the start..happy with it


----------



## sillysara (Mar 25, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> This is a good illustration.


hi im still lst'n the plants i have them like 9-10 n the picture..its working good on most plants..im not sure if im doin it a 100% rt but it looks  good to me..let me know how im doin..
thank for the illustration TIMMY


----------



## thestandard (Mar 25, 2008)

dont think there is a 100% right way. the way that works is the right way. lookin good.. slight N def maybe but i duno how to feed in hydro so i cant say much to help


----------



## annscrib (Mar 25, 2008)

that lst looks so cool when i get better at growing im going to try that
nice looking plants you have


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just take your time, no need to snap them little branches. Just LST it till you took up your hole pot then top it. Then place into flower. Cant wait to see those girls bud... So how many strawberry cough do you have in hydro and in soil? And what neuts are you using? Thanks and good luck Sara...


----------



## sillysara (Mar 26, 2008)

well when i started out i had 10 strawberry cough and five arjans haze..they wer distant for my hydro set up but i had problems so i planted them in soil..so i ened up with 7 stawberrycough n 1 arjans haze..i planted 2 orange bud also they will be 2 months of veggn on the first so they'll  probley be monsters..ya i think ill continue on the lst but doin it lightly i have them grown in the rt direction for now


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds good, hows the strawberry smell?


----------



## sillysara (Mar 26, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, hows the strawberry smell?


none yet but soon as flwer starts i guess it will smell up ..will have a few questions on the plants later..maybe u guys can help me out


----------



## sillysara (Mar 26, 2008)

folks im havn problems with my ph in my resvoir when i add 50 litre's ph adjusted water of 5.8 and leave over nite  the next morning it will rise to 6.3 ,  i have to add ph down to get it to 5.8  i do this daily untill i refill with fresh water at the end of each week. 
tell me if im wrong shud the water be prepared a few days before i add to the resvoir..maybe thats the problem.. 
or cud it be the pebbles in the pots that i washed down good before the plants added,cud they be makin my ph rise ..the pebbles ..it does'nt soundgood wen the ph rise's ande drops . 5 each time i have to adjust it..
i have a ph stick which looks the part and reads good and every two hrs ill test the water with the stick and it would . 1 more than the last reading..
im kinda confused   ,,is it ok to add the ph down each day and change the water at the end of the week...let us know //


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

What i do is mix up my reservoir with the neuts the night before and let it sit out, don't worry about justing the PH yet. Then the next day before i swap the reservoir i adjust the PH then change. And yeah it will slowly go up. You just need to keep testing it and adjusting it. I check and adjust mine every other day.. What you can do to make adjusting the PH faster is start remembering how many drops of PH you add to get the PH to 5.8. So the next time its not right you can be quick about it. I use an old eye drop container to add my drops to my reservoir................. Good luck Sara, any questions just ask..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 27, 2008)

hey sara...

how's it go'n?... it's look'n like it's go'n good to me  

if water is left to sit out on it's own, the ph will fluctuate on it's own.

sounds like Timmy has got you covered as far as helping you out now... that's good you connected with some hydro assistance, as I couldn't be of much help to yaz :hubba: 

I'm sure I'll be asking u for advice if I decide to try my hand at hydro...

right on, sara... I envision some massive buds in yer future... :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## sillysara (Mar 27, 2008)

hopefully this thread will help out alot of new hydro growers..keep it lite


			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey sara...
> 
> how's it go'n?... it's look'n like it's go'n good to me
> 
> ...


----------



## sillysara (Mar 29, 2008)

3 mores days of veg then flower over the last couple of day more bud sites are showin in my hydro plants passion#1 and 3 more days of veg they wil have to go into flower with the rest of my plants 2 orangebud and 7 strawberrycough..im a bit suspect on the hydro on how it will turn out but my soil grow with 2 months of veg shud be the better i settle with a oz a plant that would be good for a novice..confirmed 6 females seen no males yet so maybe more fems


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 29, 2008)

soo jelous (mods how bout gettin a spell cheke on hear four the stoned? smilee face)


----------



## sillysara (Mar 29, 2008)

peruvian skunk said:
			
		

> soo jelous (mods how bout gettin a spell cheke on hear four the stoned? smilee face)


for sho


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice grow there sillysara, I wish you all the best for your journey into Budtopia. My plant is to be harvested any day now and it will be a bit sad to have come to the end, it has been so much fun and educational. Must do it again !


----------



## sillysara (Mar 30, 2008)

2mowrow il be turin to 12/12.. on friday i stopped lst'n on my hydro plants and let em loose and they are enjoyin it  going into flower are  
7 strawberrycough 2 orange bud 1 arjans haze and 8 passion#1 in hydro..
i hope it all works out!! wish me luck


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Mar 30, 2008)

looks awesome sara. Hope u get some huge nuggz. I'll be watchin'


----------



## sillysara (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks for droppin in mr stoner..lol


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 30, 2008)

wow there coming along really good


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

So are you not going to LST it any more?.... Every thing is looking good sara!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow the ladies are looking great and i love all the info you have in this grow journal hope you have some big juicy buds 
Im on my first DWC and i love it didnt want to start any soil ever again but the wife want me to so she can play with her own plants 
I gotta go back a few didnt catch what you were using for nutes But the grow looks great grow on latter


----------



## sillysara (Apr 1, 2008)

hi just took these pictures this morning and just after that they went into flower at ten and the lights will go back on at 10 tonite..went down to the store today to get my flowering nutes..for my hydro i got sensi bloom part A and sensi bloom part B..and for my soil i got bio-bloom from biobizz..
i have no experience with sensi bloom part A + B..any info be great..
later


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

This might help you...... LINK


----------



## Melissa (Apr 3, 2008)

:holysheep: *looking fantastic * *cannot wait to see them flower* :tokie:


----------



## sillysara (Apr 5, 2008)

over the last 3 days my hydro plants passion#1 have grown 10''  crazy in a good way its ther 4th day of flower now and i got six confirmed females the 1 arjans haze i had turned out to be male..i got at least 1 orange bud maybe 2 and four stawberry cough as of now, 3 more left two be sexed.l8tr


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds like you are getting a pretty decent male to female ratio. Great work on them, by the way. It's been a while since I checked in and My they have grown! Great work Sara. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 6, 2008)

ok my hydro and soil are grown 2'' a day they have up to 6ft of height so i shud'nt have any space issue's with em my temps are good but i still have a prblem with my ph and thats from the start, the ph goes from  5.6 to 6.4 over nite..it seems to go up when water runs through the system,dont know if that'll be a problem in the long run does'nt seem to ahave an effect on them..my soil i got 7 confirmed females thats out of ten ..fem seeds,1 not sexed yet and i think its male plus dont have the space for it anyhow no loss cud of gave it off would of been nice for some 1 to get a two m onth vegged strawberrycough..but happy all the same.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 6, 2008)

wow, looks great sara.  soil and hydro...double your pleasure,double your fun.  how interesting that must be for u.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 7, 2008)

just a lil update= day seven since i turned over to 12/12 the first 2 photo's are of the soil grow and the next one's are the hydro grow, im happy the way the hydro plants are grown , im  getin 3 to 4 heads on most plants instead of 1 big cola., i topped them 2 weeks ago..last 2 pics are of my lowryder#2 that im setting up for seeds for the summa hope to get a good supply  for the next yearor so they are very expensive..


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 7, 2008)

wow geat lookin start to flower sara. This is when things start to get exciting! everything looks awesome keep it up


----------



## sillysara (Apr 9, 2008)

DAY 8 OF FLOWER..most of the soil plants wer sexed before i flowered not much has happened since i swiched over a week ago ..
how long does it take for a plant to start buddin i know its just 8 days  but they have not really changed they grew about 6'' and the hairs that wer der before flower havnt really done anything 
just a bit worried  :angrywife:  

can any of u shed light on how the plants flower  wen they take off etc..im not sure 
i know cant rush nature but iv heard of folks going 11/13 to flower faster..summer coming and temps are on the up..it looks like i will have temp problem in my grow space..any how shud try to flower em faster..?
temps humidity ph are all on point..
heres some pics


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

They should start taking off any time now sara. Patience is hard at this point in the grow. Mine are at day 20 of flower and the buds are getting fatter every day now! Keep us posted on the beautiful ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 10, 2008)

they start showing flowers arround a couple weeks or so.  depends.  


get some bud blast or some kind of flower inhibitor....then switch to a nute for big buds....then formulate for dense ness...oh sheesh...they have a product for everthing


----------



## sillysara (Apr 10, 2008)

instead off 12/12 shud i do 11/13 to make em flower faster since i cud have heat issue's comin the end of may..id have a problem if i have to flower em in june..ty


----------



## 50bud (Apr 10, 2008)

I havent heard much of 11/13 i have heard of 13/11 with great success because of the extra hour of the photoperiod that the plants get. Those summer temperatures do get hot, might be too late, or you can gradually work your way up to lights on during the night hours when it is cool and the lights off during daylight as long as the room is sealed of all light.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

I would keep it at 12/12 but if your heat becomes an issue, you can run your lights at night and off during the day. That would help a lot with the heat issues if they become a problem. They will start to fatten up. Just give them time my friend. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lax4wm (Apr 10, 2008)

can't wait to see summa of that cough, care to share?


----------



## sillysara (Apr 10, 2008)

im runnin the lights at nite but come mid may i cud have a problem.. i heard they flower faster with hr extra of darkness, if that was a way to flower faster id do it.. maybe when the heat comes an issue i cud do it then plus i have a choice to replace 1 4oo hps for some floro's that would be the expensive  choice so im tryn other wise let us know wat all think..


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

You could possibly use floros but your yield would be negatively affected. I'm not sure if they flower faster with an extra hour of darkness. It makes sense because the plant will want to finish up before the first frost. I can't be certain though. Hopefully someone else with more knowledge in this area can help. Keep us posted sara. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 11, 2008)

im gonna leave them at 12/12 for a few weeks and if ill have a problem i will change them 13/11 for the last 5 weeks..all my strains are sexed. 

6) strawberry cough mostly stavia
2) orangebud 55%indica45%stavia
7) passion#1 100%indica

all plants above are showin hairs and are lookin good came on in the last day.
the plants that i thought wer male have not shown any signs yet  day 9 of flower i thought i would be seen sex (balls) 
maybe they are hermie's...i have them hangin around the grow room ill give em a few more days..
here some pics= first 6 are the hydro passion#1 and last three are of my soil orangebud


----------



## sillysara (Apr 12, 2008)

very bored thought id give some insight the first pic is a possible male i had 1 arjanhaze#2 but ive seen hairs on it and this plant may be  stavia and slow to kick off.
u can see in 1 of the photos that the growth in the hydro plants over the last two week doubled in size and still grown .. i got to tell u  since i started flower'n on the first ive been adding sensi bloom part A and B and they been looking great..i have 5 lowryder that are5 days old, they are in the grow room under 12/12 with the others im not grown so much for the  weed but more for seeds(hope a 100).. ill take the males outta der wen they pop up..and hope come july they be ready to plant and cud harvest them first week of september 
last pic is of the orangbud looking good.. alright guys im off now but be sure to be back    ahhh lol
p.s the hydro plants are outdoor passion1 the guy at the store said they wer indoor as some of u that informed me that they would grow tall ..but other wise they shud be fine


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 12, 2008)

Seems you've got it down pat.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 13, 2008)

this is 1 of the hydro plants passion#1..one of the better plants..i have 7 females in the system happy with the seeds(dutchpassion)1 male out of 8.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 13, 2008)

there looking really nice


----------



## sillysara (Apr 14, 2008)

well i just took these photo's before the lights went on..first few is the soil and the last two are my hydro..day 14 of flower..they lookn good.
thanks to all that helped me with out ur help  id be LOST ..long way to go yet ,ill keep ye posted!!


----------



## sillysara (Apr 17, 2008)

DAY 16 OF FLOWER
FIRST 2 PICS ARE OF THE SOIL GROW AND THE REST ARE MY HYDRO..
i think the hydro will be finished before the soil grow bein indica in a hydro system shud finish before the soil..thats wat i think but maybe im wrong and bein new at it ..or begginers luck maybe..well ill keep u updated anyhow in a few days and ill not be hoggin the forum from now on lol  later


----------



## Zepplin (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi sillysara,

Very impressive grow.  I think  your right, the Hydro should finish before the soil.  I've read that the Hydro can shave a week or two off the growing cycle.  Thats why I chose it.

As for the light/dark thing, I would not go below 12hr of light. Remember, its the light that is providing the energy for them girls to be making bud!

Good Luck


----------



## sillysara (Apr 18, 2008)

Zepplin said:
			
		

> Hi sillysara,
> 
> Very impressive grow. I think your right, the Hydro should finish before the soil. I've read that the Hydro can shave a week or two off the growing cycle. Thats why I chose it.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info zepp how ever ive switched to 13/11 already 3 days ago  i asked the question before and dint get a answer and just went ahead with the plan thinking they would finish faster..shud i switch back to 12/12? they are lookn good other than  that or shud i  just leave em the way they are..let us know cheers


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

hey ur growing good but i think dat maybe ur not supposed to go 13 hours of dark but 13 hours of light i have herd u can even go up to 14 hours of light and 10 hours of darkness dey wont bud faster jus get more yeild and for your ph u should check your grow store or where u buy yo supplies for somthing to stop ph fluctuation mad farmer has somthing dats called n.u.t.s. but u might have to use wats best for your nutes


----------



## Melissa (Apr 18, 2008)

*looks like someone is going to be happy come harvest time :tokie:*


----------



## sillysara (Apr 18, 2008)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> hey ur growing good but i think dat maybe ur not supposed to go 13 hours of dark but 13 hours of light i have herd u can even go up to 14 hours of light and 10 hours of darkness dey wont bud faster jus get more yeild and for your ph u should check your grow store or where u buy yo supplies for somthing to stop ph fluctuation mad farmer has somthing dats called n.u.t.s. but u might have to use wats best for your nutes


oh crap.. i thought 1 hr extra of darkness makes em finish faster..no..god cud some 1 tell me before i do it..i asked a few times about it.. shud i change back to 12/12?


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

no u might end up hutring yo plants you should jus go back to 12/12
here is sumthin i jus read Many factors influence the production of THC. In general, the older a plant, the greater its potential to produce THC. This is true, however, only if the plant remains healthy and vigorous, THC production requires the proper quantity and quality of light. It seems that none of the biosynthetic processes operate efficiently when low light conditions prevent proper photosynthesis. Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod. Warm temperatures are known to promote metabolic activity and the production of THC. Heat also promotes resin secretion, possibly in response to the threat of floral desiccation by the hot sun, Resin collects in the heads of glandular trichomes and does not directly seal the pores of the calyx to prevent desiccation. Resin heads may serve to break up the rays of the sun so that fewer of them strike the leaf surface and raise the temperature. However, light and heat also destroy THC. In a drug strain, a bio-synthetic rate must be maintained such that substantially more THC is produced than is broken down. Humidity is an interesting parameter of THC production and one of the least understood. Most high-quality drug Cannabis grows in areas that are dry much of the time at least during the maturation period. It follows that increased resin produc. tion in response to arid conditions might account for increased THC production.

and this is the book or study lol
Marijuana Botany
An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis
by Robert Connell Clarke


----------



## sillysara (Apr 18, 2008)

went ova wat u said again goneindawind and wat think it means that the xtra hr promotes mor thc rather than increase bud size and wont make them finish faster..ill change back on to 12/12 tonite thanks again


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

glad to help


----------



## sillysara (Apr 18, 2008)

DAY 18 OF FLOWER...
just added nutes to my hydro system sensi part A and  B..
i just had a accident in the grow room  the fan that i had blowin  came down on to my hydro plants:angrywife:  stupid on my part..but 1 plant got it bad it broke at the stem not totally ..so i give it some support to have it up right..its trail n error for me..
2mowrow morning the lights will go out a ten so they will be back on 12/12 again..do think i might of stressed  themchangin back n fort? i hope they  recover  ..
any how ill keep u updated on the plant that in the marijuana ICU..lol


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 18, 2008)

looks good


----------



## sillysara (Apr 19, 2008)

DAY 19 FLOWER
hi just finished change'n the water in the rez i do it every two weeks..just feed the hydro and soil..
MIXED PHOTOS OF THE SOIL N HYDRO


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 19, 2008)

wow... haven't looked in for a while, and boy, oh boy... is it ever look'n awsome, sara!  

looks sweet, sara  

yer doing great! :aok:


----------



## sillysara (Apr 19, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> wow... haven't looked in for a while, and boy, oh boy... is it ever look'n awsome, sara!
> 
> looks sweet, sara
> 
> yer doing great! :aok:


 GOOD TO HAVE U DROP BY CRAZY THANK YOU IM TRY'N MY BEST..


----------



## sillysara (Apr 22, 2008)

DAY 21

Day 21 and plants are budding good no sign of sickness and that crul letter N has not been a problem  to nite i will be spreading the plants out.,getinn kind of packed in der . question.. i have ten soil plants that are under a 400 watt hps ande 400 watt mh light do u think thats eniugh lightin?..as for my hydro they are grown every day they have grown 3 time's ther size so far i, have no problem with hight so i just let them off..and off they went :hubba: check out the photo's 3 weeks ago and ull see wat i mean.
let me know how im doin..bye


----------



## Brouli (Apr 22, 2008)

look awesome  

did u ever smoke arjans haze #2 or ultra haze ??
anyway you will liked 

P.S  if you need help (smoking that is )  let me know


----------



## sillysara (Apr 22, 2008)

ha ha no not yet but in about 6 weeks i will..i love haze..


----------



## sillysara (Apr 23, 2008)

DAY 22 FLOWER
JUS A LIL UPDATE..put some mylar on the side of my plants so i hope i can get the most out of my lights..plants are coming on  showing nice buds...they look good but its still to early to know anything.. but they look on coarse, thank god  let me know how im doin  
 first pics are of my soil and the last four are my hydro plants ..peace


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

I think they look fantastic sara. Great job so far. Going to be some very nice buds here in a few weeks. I am 12 days ahead of you in flower so we will be harvesting very close together. I can't wait!! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 23, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I think they look fantastic sara. Great job so far. Going to be some very nice buds here in a few weeks. I am 12 days ahead of you in flower so we will be harvesting very close together. I can't wait!! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


thanks smokey..we will be puffin bfore we no it..


----------



## HERBMAN22 (Apr 23, 2008)

are you using your willma as hydro or organic i am thinking of getting one myself and using the bio bizz all mix and nutes as i want to stay organic for the mo


----------



## sillysara (Apr 23, 2008)

HERBMAN22 said:
			
		

> are you using your willma as hydro or organic i am thinking of getting one myself and using the bio bizz all mix and nutes as i want to stay organic for the mo


im use'n bio-bizz 2 herb doin good so far.. the system good also just some daily eye'n good to go..gl


----------



## lax4wm (Apr 24, 2008)

I feel like it's been forever since I started watching this grow!  Man I can't wait for some pics of that strawberry cough harvest.  That smell on has got to be amazing.  Looking forward to the fruits of your labor.
Good luck.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2008)

*Your doing a great job SS. :aok: The ladies look nice and healthy just how ya want them.  *


----------



## sillysara (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks every1..i took some pictures a few min ago some nice bud shots 23 days in flower so far..i done a good clean up in the grow room and the mylar i put lastnite looks like its doin its job coz wen i entered the grow room i cud see improvment  ..i love the game ..stay tuned:ignore:


----------



## sillysara (Apr 26, 2008)

DAY 25
first 4 pics are the hydro plants passion#1..and the rest the soil plants 2orange 7 strawberry cough 1 arjans haze#2


----------



## sillysara (Apr 27, 2008)

hi all
i had a problem with the timers for the lights they wer very inconsistant on goin on n off..so ive been doing it manully since flower it would take up to 15 seconds in totall to turn all lights from the time i enter the room..i felt at the time it would not be a big deal...
i thought i put it out der so u guys know..let me know if its a problem..thanks.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 27, 2008)

plants are looking very very good keep up the good work and you shouldnt have any problems with the light prob happy growing


----------



## sillysara (Apr 27, 2008)

JUST CHANGED THE WATER IN THE REZ!! pheww
i tell ya its no joke to change it, i do it every 2 weeks as stated by some and the only way i can do it by my self is to bucket it t out 50ltr and place the pots on a clean towal..
i prepared the water 36 hrs before hand at a PH OF 5.4..
 i have question on the pots in my hydro system..
 the roots are growing out of the bottom of the pots..i gave the rez a good wash and all the sprinklers..to keep things clean ..wat shud i do with the roots i dont want them to pick up any sickness..anyhow here some pics..


----------



## sillysara (Apr 30, 2008)

DAY 29 FLOWER
not much to report took a couple of pics first 2 are strawberrycough next 2 are orangebud next 2 are strawberry cough..last 2 are passion#1 in my hydro set up..all are 29 days in flower and are improve'n every day the passion#1 plants became real frosty ova nite pictures dont do justice ill try get better ones 2mowrow..talk to u guys later.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 30, 2008)

Those buds are lookin real good.  How many days off flower do these strains take?:ccc:


----------



## sillysara (Apr 30, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Those buds are lookin real good. How many days off flower do these strains take?:ccc:


HI orangebud + strawberrycough are supposedto take eight weeks, they will be a month old on friday i think by the 1st of june they shud be outta der..the hydro been indica(passion#1) shud be done well before the soil i hope so  smokin GARBAGE  right nw  ..time will tell thanks for droppin n maine..
p.s i love maine lol


----------



## Tater (May 1, 2008)

sillysara I feel your pain when it comes to changing the water in  the rez, thats why when these plants are done flowering I'm installing a Y valve on my pump so that I can shut off the sprayer feed and turn on the drain feed and then just pump the water out.  Live and learn I suppose lol, this first grow has taught me a lot about hydro and everything else.  Good luck though. And the girls look lovely.


----------



## sillysara (May 1, 2008)

thanks comments tater . trail n error for me too  lol i hope after this grow il know how to grow better from then on..that y valve is a great idea.. 
later


----------



## sillysara (May 2, 2008)

MONTH IN FLOWER TODAY!!  
FIRST 5 PICS ARE HYDRO AND THE REST ARE THE SOIL PLANTS GOTTO SAY THE SOIL DOING ALOT BETTER THAN THE HYDRO THAT WAS EXPECTED BEIN  A NOVICE AT IT BUT IM LEARNIN SO I HOPE IL HAVE BETTER RESULTS NEXT TIME AROUND ..GOIN TO HEAD TO THE LOCAL SHOP AND GET SOME B52..I HEARD ITS GOOD STUFF TO PROMOTE HEALTY CELLS..

NEXT FEEDING WILL BE NEXT WENSDAY AND PLAN ON START FEEDING IT  OVERDRIVE ALSO WITH SENSI BLOOMPART A+B..AND MAYBE B-52..
PICS TAKEN THIS MORNIN..ANY FEED BACK ON NUTES U USE TROW EM AT ME..THANKS


----------



## sillysara (May 3, 2008)

bored thought id trow some pics up..


----------



## benamucc (May 3, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> p.s i love maine lol


 

i love maine too!!  can't wait to hear how the strawberry cough is...


----------



## Pothead420 (May 3, 2008)

your ladies are looking beautiful and sweet selection of strains keep up the great work


----------



## goneindawind (May 3, 2008)

yo ladies look lav lav lovelyyour doin  great keep grown


----------



## sillysara (May 5, 2008)

hi all..sme pics,,34 days in flower..nice aroma from my passion#1 plants..and a real skunky smell from the orangebud and the strwberrycough has a fruity like smell..all plants are healty some better than others..but that was expected..thinkin about gettin some nutes to push em for the last 4  to 3 weeks..cud some of u let me know wat product u use and wats good to push em any in put be great


----------



## Melissa (May 5, 2008)

*wow they look stunning :heart:looking forward to see what harvest brings:48:*


----------



## sillysara (May 7, 2008)

hi all.igot a big problem with plants both hydro and soil..i messed up by feeding them OVERDRIVE from advancednutes that was over a year old and probley gone off..their certainly SICK on the leafs theirs spots exactly like rust..some are worse off than others, crazy this happened over nite and just noticed this morning.. i will prepare water and flush them tonite when the lights are on..REALLY dissapointed that i mades that misteak..going to need all of ur help on this one..methods on flushing etc..SRRY  my camera's bust just wen i need it 
can i get some feed back on this one thanks


----------



## sillysara (May 7, 2008)

OK I prepared 50 litre's of PH adjusted water brought all ten soil plants in to the bathroom  and flushed them with half the amount of the water and 30 minutes later flushed them with the rest of the water and let them sit for over half hr..then i empty'd the rez in my hydro system and added 50 litres of PH adjusted water and turned it on..dont know if that will work as far as flushing  will turn the system back on again and let them flush for another half hr...
let know if im doing this right  or if i have to flush them again or if anything that cud help with stress..which im sure their under..was going to post this matter in the sick plants section but figured id get the help here..what shud i do


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 7, 2008)

sounds like you did the right thing to me... however... I wouldn't have bothered flushing the hydro... just change the res to get rid of the bad ferts.

bummer to hear about the probs 

luck (I'm sure u'll b ok  )


----------



## sillysara (May 9, 2008)

my grows gonna be over by monday due to personal reasons they will be 40 days in flower then.. very dissapointed with it all ..the only good thing about it is that i learned a bit of the trade nw il live to fight another day...thanks to every 1 that came by to help, u all know who ye are..
i hope to start a journal soon


----------



## FLA Funk (May 9, 2008)

Awww bummer. I'm sorry to hear about this. Hope your not too discouraged. They looked very nice. Good luck with the next one fo sho.


----------



## gangalama (May 9, 2008)

thats a shame u dont get2 see their full potential. goodluck in ur future endeavors


----------



## Melissa (May 10, 2008)

*oh thats sad to hear sara ,,,hope to see u up and running again  soon eace:*


----------



## benamucc (May 10, 2008)

yea i'm bummed too...wanted to hear the strawberry cough report...

hope to see you around


----------



## sillysara (May 17, 2008)

just give the thread a endin:ignore:  after been chopped 3 weeks early i ended up with 6 ounces ,im happy with that amount and learned alot from other forum users..thanks to u all see u  laterl


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

That's too bad to hear but at least you gained some good experience and have some smoke to toke on. I hope to see you with another grow sometime in the near future and I wish you the best of luck with your personal life. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Sin inc (May 18, 2008)

hi sara it good to see more women learing the trade welcome to the fam. i see your coming along. soon you will have us ask you how to do something keep it up .


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 18, 2008)

Hope things sort out in the "real world" Sara. Lookin forward to your next journal.

peace RBH


----------



## sillysara (May 18, 2008)

thanks guys its part of the game as we all know we dont live in canada or holland where its legal,.. and when someone finds out i wil (did) pull the plug rather than take a chance and hope the police dont come.. we all take our own steps..it cud of been worse than it was....again thanks on the help everybody
check out my new journal dwarf mix i will update in the next few days..see ye soon!!


----------



## sillysara (May 18, 2008)

couple of pic's of the plants a few days ago now dry and in jars..this is after the coast was clear..final dry weight just below 6 ounce's..


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

6 ounces, is still 6 ounces...  Keep your head up, you are doing it.


----------

